# a really big inn in a really big cave (I'm a dragon, ok?)for anyone and everyone!!!



## Dragon

welcome to my innnish cave place for anyone who doesn't want to go thru setting up an RPG character, or people who do, but would rather go to a less popular and more secluded bar

*sets out buckets glasses and other containers that are useful for holding drinks*

*waits patiently for the flow of people that is bound to come eventually*


----------



## Estrella

-walks in a last line of song echoing, and looks around- Cool! ohh hi, by the way,- sits down-


----------



## e.Blackstar

Treyar walks in whistling. She looks up at the dragon.
"boy, your a big fellow, aren't you?"


----------



## reem

reem walks in and blows out her cheeks.
"bit stuffy in here, don't you think?!"
she looks around and looks a bit impressed. 
"Not bad! bet with a bit of decorations here and there, this place would be really something!...and maybe an AC, if possible. i think i can call some people if you want. oh, hello there! didn't see you in the shadows! so what shall we be having? water? milk? orange juice, perhaps? i'm non alchohlic i'm afraid. can't tollerate the stuff. but i thought i might just pop in for some good company and i heard this place was...err...unusually 'big'. i like the sound of my own voice echoing around a spacious place. i find it makes good company!!"
she looks around for a comfortable looking rock to sit on.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

hello, I'm a dragon too=) I think so anyway...have any fire-brew?


----------



## Estrella

- looks around- Huh? where'd all the people come from? This place would be great for music... So far i have yet to see our mysterious bartender.


----------



## Dragon

sure, 

*hands out a fire brew, turns on a radio, and starts putting up decorations*

*an AC pops up out of no-where, and attaches itself to a cave wall

uh...er.....um, yes, I am .......big, but I can fix that!!!   

*uses her dragonly powers to morph into a redheaded teenage girl*

am I really _that_ mysterious?

*gets herself a frosty*


----------



## Estrella

-laughs- speak of the devil! -pushes a strand of curly brown hair out of her face- hie! -listens to the music echo-


----------



## e.Blackstar

*starts at the morphing, but shrugs and orders a root beer*


----------



## reem

"aaaah! that's better! there's nothin like a good AC in a hot cavern! i think i'll have a frosty too, thank you."
she finally finds a good rock and sits on it while waiting for her order.
"So, what everyone's story here?"


----------



## Dragon

ok then, 

*gives treyar a rootbeer, and reem a frosty*

uhhh....story?story.....

well.........I'm a dragon, which apparently isn't normal, but.....I dont always look like a dragon   so its ok....... people always think I'm at least a little bit eccentric tho...


----------



## Estrella

-laughs- Eccentric is only be eccentric by definition. I usually walk around with a squirrel that i sometimes question if she's really a squirrel. a frosty sounds good. i'll have one too.


----------



## Annushka

I love large spaces. This place is perfect for me  

What`s squirrel 

I would love to have a glass of cold grapefruit juice. Is there any?


----------



## Estrella

- looks at the person oddly- it's a rodent with a bushy tail. Very cute.


----------



## Annushka

What`s so odd about not knowing what the word "squirrel" means? Anyway thanks for the information


----------



## Estrella

-laughs- nothing. no prob.


----------



## Dragon

*laughs* shush is.....armenian, right?

ok, then, grapefruit juice for shush, and a frosty for estrella *hands them out*

ah yes, big spaces are ideal   glad u found ur way here, shush


----------



## Estrella

thanks. i've always preferred small spaces myself. I like to curl up into a ball.. and sleep. But this isin't too bad, as it's quite empty for it's size. -laughs-


----------



## Annushka

Thanks D. And yes I am armenian. 
The grapefruit juice is amazingly tasty
Large spaces allow you breath easier. You`re not restrained by people around you.


----------



## Estrella

i get closterphobic if it's too crowded...too many people kinda scare me.


----------



## Dragon

well, its not that crowded...yet 
so..........how is everyone? ok?


----------



## Estrella

Peachy. So is this the only two forms you change into, or are there others?


----------



## reem

"do you really change forms, Dragon?!!" exclaims reem in surprise.
"How extraordinary!! where i come from people...and dragons...pretty much stay as they are!...of course, they do grow with time, so you can say that they change size, but that's about all."
she looks thoughful for a few moments then says, "maybe it's the diet...do you eat anything that allows you to change shape? if it is, i hope you'll let me onto you little secret! i'd really like to be able to change into something...maybe a hawk! or a ladybird! that'd be nice!!"


----------



## Deleted member 3778

*sniffs brew* this stuff's cold...oh well 

*blows on it* There we go! =) ...nice place here. very big.


----------



## Dragon

I can change into whatever I want, and, it pretty much comes w/ being a dragon... but I'm sure there's something edible out there that lets you change forms.... 

sorry about the brew, gets cold fast, but its not hard to fix


----------



## Estrella

you can be anything you like... sounds fun.


----------



## Annushka

If I could change forms I`d become an eagle. Or some other big bird. To be able to fly a little bit you know.


----------



## reem

"come's naturally eh?" reem scratches her chin and frowns. 
"that can pose a bit of a problem....oh well," she shrugs. "Maybe if i stick around long enough here some of your morphing powers will rub off...it's desperate, but it's worth a shot!"
she smiles tends to her dripping frosty.


----------



## Dragon

maybe a scale or 2 might give you powers?

its worth a shot, right?

to fly? well, I can already fly in dragon form, but......birds are feathery...


----------



## Deleted member 3778

I like birds (eventhough they can seem dumb) ..and I especially like crows and ravens for some reason.


----------



## Estrella

Birds are quite smart, actually, but i'm not really a bird person, flying would freak me out. I'd rather be a fox, or a bobcat... something that can hide well, but i think it's better that not everyone can change forms, too complicated.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

just wondering, what's this cave called?

it should have a name, not just be the "really big cave with a pub full of crazy people in it"..don't you think...?


----------



## Annushka

Well , I don`t know about birds in general. But eagle is the king of birds. So it can`t be all dumb, can it? 

If D agrees we could find a cool and meaningful name for huge, cool cave


----------



## Dragon

ok, names....uh...names....what are some good names? 

*ducks out of the way as all sorts of wacky names arte thrown at her*

hey, my dad's watching lotr right now


----------



## Estrella

How bout Echo Hall?


----------



## Dragon

echo hall?

ECHO!!!!!
ECHO!!!!
ECHO!!!
ECHO!!
ECHO!
ECHO
echo
echo 

cool


----------



## Estrella

-Laughs- you know, this would be perfect for live music... nice acoustic quality.


----------



## Dragon

ne1 got a band?


----------



## Estrella

-laughs- in time you'll have musicians....


----------



## Dragon

heh, should I post in the unemployment office?


----------



## reem

"what about: 'D Cavern'!! you know, the 'The Cavern', but jamaican styl;e!! get it!?...no?...oh never mind"
goes back to her almost finished frosty.


----------



## Dragon

well, my nickname _is_ D...how 'bout we mix,D echo cavern?


----------



## Deleted member 3778

..or _D Olde Echo Cavern_


----------



## Estrella

cool! D Echo cavern! hey, it's your place.


----------



## Dragon

cool so, now what?


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Treyar sips her root beer reflectivly*


----------



## Estrella

maybe we could paint our faces... put feathers in our hair, and terrorize people? -laughs- not that it'd be too difficult for you D.


----------



## Dragon

hey, that'd be fun!!!

ok, so each of us could run into another bar dressed all creepy w/ feathers n stuff in our hair, run around scream ing, then leave 

they'll never know what hit em  

ok, so who wants what bar?


----------



## reem

reem snickers at the thought.
"teehee! wouldn't that ruffle a few feathers!! or atleast bewilder a few people!! haha!! you assign me a bar and i'll do it! by jo i will!!"
with that she stamps her foot determinedly!


----------



## Estrella

-laughs-! your serious! why not! anything but the Wanderer's pub... ( I'm currently still in there! lol) - gets out a thing of face paint. take your pick!

ooc: could this be against the rules???? don't wanna get a warning...lol


----------



## Dragon

I've ran in screaming places b4.... no one's complained yet  

ok, I can't go to the coffe house, and estrella can't go to the wanderers pub, how abouts we switch, I go to the wanderers pub, and she goes to the coffee house?

and reem.....uh......where could u go....??? I guess wherever u want, I've already done something sort of like this at the dancing pumkin tho, so, we might not want to send n e 1 there...

heheh *starts smearing on broghtly colored face paints, and weaving feathers into her hair*


----------



## Estrella

- draws spirals on her cheeks with blue paint, and ties feathers to the end of her hair- hehehehehe! i'll do it! we are so crazy... you know that right? how bout you Ithilin?, Treyar?


----------



## reem

slips out a brown paper bag from her pocket and places it on her head and pokes out two eyes holes. she sees the others looking at her uncertainly.
"er...it'th for protecthion...you know...to eliminate witnethethes and thtuff...don't you ever watth TV?!!" says the muffled voice comming from the paper bag creature.
"ady way, where do i go??"


----------



## Estrella

-laughs- one mor thing... - puts two blue feathers on the bag- perfect! -draws a cirlcle of red around her eyes, and feathers sticking strait up- let's do this!


----------



## Deleted member 3778

huh..what's going on? oh, hahaaa I thought you guys meant that we were..uhm, going to run into some _real_ bar! you mean here at TTF! (that proves how incredibly slow I can be)

(I'm really tired today >.< )


----------



## Estrella

lol.. well,now that your back to speed, wanna join us?


----------



## Dragon

ok.....estrella, where should we send reem? and ithilin, r u n? lol


----------



## Estrella

i derno.......


----------



## reem

"i derno either..." says reem, starting to itch under the bag.
"hey it's kind of stuffy in here, let's do this quick"
she says, trying to scratch her head throught the bag.


----------



## Dragon

um...reem, r u n the legolas lovers inn? if ur not, u could go there 

and whoever else wants to could go tooooo........ tears of the wind?


----------



## Estrella

ok... i'm going. we'll all find one. i have the coffee house.


----------



## Dragon

all right, I'm going too, report back here


----------



## Estrella

that was good!. loved yours D.


----------



## reem

"very well then, i'm off too...hope i don't get an arrow through my neck for bothering them!! wish me luck!!"
with that, reem galiantly exists the cavern...possibly never to return in one piece...who knows, wait a see...


----------



## reem

reem suddenly runs in, pulling the paper bag off her face and looks flushed. "I DID IT!!!" she shouts triamphantly.

"hAHA!! I'M SUCH AN AMAZINLY BOLD PERSON!!......just do me a favour and don't go into the legolas lovers inn..ok?"


----------



## Dragon

hahahaha!!!! yours was great, estrella!!! OMG, as soon as you left, they were all like...."did n e 1 else just see a girl run in?" and then they went into a long-winded discussion about emu's  

heheh, reem!!! that was.....invigorating....lol  you didn't scream.....but it was funny


----------



## Estrella

lol.... that was like so incredably stupid! but soo much fun!


----------



## reem

reem sighes and her shoulders slump. "yah yah, i know, it was pathetic but i got cold feet at the last moment...plus they were all _huge big scary flesh eating legolas lovers_ !! i mean! any one else would have done the same thing!!"
reem sees the doubtful looks on her companions' faces and shrugs. 
"anyway, when would you like me to start my new job, Dragon?"


----------



## Dragon

whenever you're ready 

now...shall we think of more stupidly funny things to do?


----------



## Deleted member 3778

sorry I've been gone for a while. lets see, someone should assign me an inn..I have no idea which one to pick >.<


----------



## Dragon

ummm, r u n the middle earth inn, ithilin?

heheh, I just showed all the stuff we did 2 my big bro, he thought it was hilarious


----------



## reem

"oki doki then."
reem leaves for quarter of an hour them returns carrying a beatup guitar case.
she sets it on a level slab or rock and opens it to reveal a well preserved...if rather smudged and strange looking guitar. 
it had alot of antenas sticking out of the keyboerd and a few dials here and there. she began to adjust them and after a good while smiles at the present company and asks for any requests.


----------



## Estrella

-stares at the guitar thing- Ahh how do you even play that?


----------



## Dragon

do you know big yellow taxi by counting crows?

(we'll soon find out, wont we?)


----------



## reem

reem smiles sheepishly"err...no..but i can play 'Mr. Jones' by counting crows...does that count?? or 'yellow submarine'...that a bit close to the title too.."
reem


----------



## Dragon

ok, mr. jones is good too. 

*sigh* i'm thirsty, n e 1 else want refills?

*gets herself some mr. pibb*


----------



## Deleted member 3778

chocolate milk please...


----------



## Dragon

ok then,

*ducks behind the bar and comes back up w/ a glass of chocolate milk for ithilin*


----------



## reem

beggins to play a very emprovised but rather convincing and pleasant version of 'mr. jones'.


----------



## Estrella

-watches her play-  ohh.. cool!


----------



## reem

reem wiggles an eyebrow. and continues...


----------



## spirit

*watches reem* hi reem. how you doing? i see you are just as weird as before *hugs reem*


----------



## Dragon

erm, hello spirit, welcome 2 the cave..... would u like n e thing 2 drink?

*applauds as reem finishes the song*

bravo, bravo!!!!


----------



## Estrella

-claps- hello Spirit!


----------



## reem

reem bows and slaps spirit on the back.
"Hey there!! nice of you to join us!! come come, you can ask for the next song! anything u like!....as long as it sticks to simple chords..that is!"


----------



## Dragon

ow. my eyes hurt. I have found a very good, yet painful way of waking yourself up. spraying febreze in your eyes.ow.


----------



## spirit

hi dragon, reem, Estrella. nice to meet you. 
*takes a long sniff*i was wondering what the smell was...lol!
nice song Reem. *thinks what song reem coung sing next...* oh and can i have a orange juice please


----------



## Dragon

sure

*hands spirit a glass orange juice*

my eyes finaly stopped stinging!


----------



## Deleted member 3778

what..? why did you spray Febreze in your eyes??? wouldn't that hurt? the only reason why anyone would use Febreze on their eyes would be cause their eyes stink..think I'll shut up now.

*splashes water into Dragon's eyes* there. you're welcome=)


----------



## cardanas

can i have some iced tea


----------



## Dragon

~*hands cardanas a glass of iced tea*~

I didn't do it on purpose!!!

~*gets splashed w/ water*~

thanx


----------



## Deleted member 3778

welcome spirit and cardanas!


----------



## Deleted member 3778

uhm..dragon? just wondering. who's steven? someone annoying or evil no doubt...or annoyingly evil perhaps?


----------



## Estrella

-laughs-or evilly annoying? Hello Cardanas. D...there's better ways to wake yourself up..... less painful ones too.


----------



## Dragon

I DIDN'T DO IT ON PURPOSE!!!!

steven is a person. I cannot elaborate about this person here bc he might b reading it..... but steven is not a bad person, it is just that I have talked about him here, and one of my friends told him I come here a lot, so he came and looked at my profile, and when I found out, I freaked out and had to run around and delete posts...


----------



## Estrella

-leans over- oohhhhhhhh a stalker! -laughs-


----------



## spirit

lol. i nkow a steven but it is different to the one you are talking about. 
and a easier way to wake yourselp up is by *takes a bucket of COLD water and pours it ontop of dragon!* doing this. how do you feel now?


----------



## Dragon

ah!

very cold...and wet...

~*gets a giant blowdryer and dries herself off*~

yes well, this steven is nice (even tho he may be stalking me) it's just htat there are some things u don't want certain ppl 2 know.


----------



## Mr. G. greymane

-extremely old looking man wlks into the cavern.

".....it's been ages...Ah, may i have an ale, my rather large reptillian host?


----------



## Dragon

sure thing

~*hands mr. G an ale*~


----------



## Estrella

-Snickers- oh.. i Know that D.... there are somethings better left a mystery... like where socks go when you lose them in the wash. Or why they insist on packing hot dogs in 10 and buns in 8. -shrugs- anyway.. hello Mr. G! - turns to Spirit I find a tickle me elmo doll works just ask well when waking someone up... even if it does raise there blood pressure a bit...-snickers again and mutters- That was sooo good.-looks at her now melted frostee- durn.. Hey D, Can i get a lemonade?


----------



## Dragon

yes, I really do not want 2 know where socks go. that is their business, I will not meddle.

tickle me elmo's, eh? I should try it, but I wont. I'll stick to my good old alarm clock (my mom )

~*rummages around behind the bar 4 some lemonade*~

ah, here it is, ~*pours estrella a glass*~


----------



## spirit

hey dragon. we both have the same kind of alarm clock! but mine is realllllllly loud!!!


----------



## Dragon

mine is just really annoying. and then my back-up alarm clock (my dad) kicks in if the first one doesn't wake me up


----------



## reem

reem looks around and see that no one really's interested inmaking any requests at the moment so puts aside her guitar and sits down with the growing gang.
"can i have another frosty??"


----------



## Estrella

-laughs- thanks! yes... i shall have to spy on the evil socks! Muhahahahahahahahaha! -Starts to form an evil plan- anyway...
I'm more my mothers alarm colck.. with the snooze being 15 minutes.


----------



## Dragon

hmmm... ~*hands reem a frosty*~

no! I don't wanna know!


----------



## reem

reem seems to ponder somethng then says
"Persoanlly, i have found that the mystery of where my hair brushes disapear to just when i am in a great hurry to do my hair for some reason or other more pressing than that of the disappearing socks. to go out wearing two different socks is not so mortifying as going out with unbrushed hair!!! or so i have found!...come to think of it, everthing thing that i am in very great need of seems to disappear jsut when my distress reaches its climax!! surely, there ust be some logical explanation for all this...other than tha irony of fate or the imprudence of my annoying sisters...hmmm..."
with that conclusion, reem proceeded to consume her frosty with a perplexed frown on her brow.


----------



## Dragon

anything that can go wrong will go wrong at the worst possible time <---engineers extention 2 murphys law


----------



## Estrella

-laughs- i've lost my favorite brush a few times.... but i've got a back up, or my giant comb when in dire need. But i always seem to know where things are...maybe i'm just charmed! ^_^ But if i can't find something and i really need it. I Dream that i've found it, but when i wake up, i'm all sad cause it was only a dream.


----------



## spirit

yea, i dream about that kinda thiks tooo, and the next day you bcome really sad cause u dont have it! its soo annoyin. 

can i have a coke please....


----------



## Dragon

sure

~*passes a coke 2 spirit*~

~*sigh*~ I'm going crazy.... I mean, I'm already crazy, but....well....


----------



## spirit

cheers. you are going crazzier? howz that? i thought your lever was the highest? lol!


----------



## Dragon

well, it was, but apparently, I had room 4 improvement...worsening....changing....differentiallying....ok, that's not a word, what _would_ b the right word 4 that???


----------



## spirit

lol. sorry i cant help you with that. my enflish vocabulary ir weally pooowa. c wot me means? lol. its really hott here, would i be able to get some ice or anythoing frozen?


----------



## Dragon

~*hands spirit a glass of ice-water*~

hmmm.....

~*turns on the AC*~


----------



## spirit

cheers *starts gulping downthe ice* ouch, brain freeze!!!!! well, thats better now! thanks dragon!

does the AC go any higher than that. its still hott here. and i ment to be doing sports, in this wether nah, i dont thinks so mate!

oh an a qusetion fo anyone...are vampires evil?


----------



## wolfrider3789

*dragon?*

anyone seen dragon around? i can't find her.


----------



## Estrella

-thinks- we'll i have my own little thoery on evil/good, but i won't bore you with it. They can be either, i suppose, depends on your point of view. -shrugs sipping-


----------



## ely

Hey everybody, what's up?

I don't think that vampires as a race are evil. I guess they're like other creatures - some are evil, some are non-evil and most of them are somewhere between... and that depends on how they treat other vampires (I think).

Nice cave!


----------



## Dragon

thanx!

hmmm.... I think they have the predisposition 2 b evil, but don't have 2 b if they fight it

my eyes r turning yellow...


----------



## reem

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *cheers *starts gulping downthe ice* ouch, brain freeze!!!!! well, thats better now! thanks dragon!
> 
> does the AC go any higher than that. its still hott here. and i ment to be doing sports, in this wether nah, i dont thinks so mate!
> 
> oh an a qusetion fo anyone...are vampires evil? *


 
no ot really, they're victems of their cercumstances! sure, to us and all othe victems they're evil, but not more evil than mosqitoes and cocroaches...though i must, i have seen some pretty evil looking roaches in my time!!! can take up godzilla and not break a sweat!!
the only 'good' thing that vampires have and moquitoes and roaches don't have is that vampiress don't exist! so that a really upside, eh?!!
reem


----------



## Dragon

yeah, bc this way we don't have 2 deal w/ them, just evil ppl


----------



## Rhiannon

Vampires...urg. I just don't 'do' vampires. 

Hi sis! *waves to D*


----------



## spirit

you two are sisters? and you get along? wow!


----------



## Dragon

ee! ~*waves 2 rhi*~

hi rhi!!! u found my cave!   

actually we're adopta-sisters


----------



## Rhiannon

Adopta-sisters are the best. It means you never have to share a room.

I get on pretty well with my RL sisters as long as we're not sharing a room.


----------



## Dragon

and adopta-sisters also means you chose eachother as sisters, so u like eachother from the start


----------



## ely

I have three sisters. But they're all older than me so I have annoyed them a lot more than they have annoyed me. Though they do have many children, so when they all come to visit me I sometimes go really mad trying to find a quiet place, which apparently doesn't exist while they're all here...


----------



## spirit

oh...i get it. good for you two. lol. um, can i have a coke or somethink?


----------



## Estrella

-yawns- look at the time. i really should be going. how much do i owe ya D?


----------



## Dragon

psh, what do I need cyber money for? of course, I could deal in favors   hehheheh.....wait, that sounds really crude, try not 2 think of it htat way

hmm, what flavor somethink would u like spirit?


----------



## Rhiannon

D! *shocked gasp* Heehee...


----------



## Estrella

-laughs- i didn't know you were the black mail type, D. i'm impressed.  But adios ya'll! - walks out-


----------



## Dragon

blackmail!? I _nevah!_.....well....once or twice....   

rhi, I said, _don't think of it that way!_ shame on u!


----------



## reem

reem, being the inocent angel that she is, looked politely confused "what way?!"
"anyway, i think i beter get back to work...hey wait a sec!! if i don't get paid in cyber money, what am i burning callories for??!!"
puts hands on waist and looks at D with an upluifted eyebrow.


----------



## Dragon

favors? bah, the customers are s'posed 2 pay u... pay up guys!

besides, isn't burning calories s'posed 2 b good 4 u?  

when estrella comes back ask her 4 my due....


----------



## Estrella

-walks back in- i forgot my pencil.... -looks at D- what's got you all flustered?


----------



## Dragon

...reem wants money, I was saying to ask u 4 my pay...

I'm cold....my shoulder was sore so I put some stuff called bio-freeze on, and now it's really cold


----------



## Estrella

ok.... nice that you've changed your mind. What's the damage? -smiles-


----------



## Dragon

um.... I really don't know.... lemme check...

hmmm, lets say 7 bucks? I dunno, I'm too lazy 2 check how many drinks u had....


----------



## Estrella

-places 8 on the counter-...it was a frosty and a lemonade... - grabs her pencil, and walks back out-


----------



## reem

reem looks a bit sympathetic and pats D on the back "don't worry D, i'll make it easier for u, let's let my payment consist of free beverages and all that stuff. ok?.....plus a free vacation now and then to the bahamas and hawii and such...only once a year. nopressure!!"
(we said a 'BIT' sympathetic!! not THAT sympathetic!!hahaha!!!)


----------



## ely

Can I have a strawberry milk shake, please? I have wanted a milk shake for three days now, and I think it's time to celebrate me passing the 100 post level and being able to use all those cool avatars that I have made and will make in the future. 

Hey, I'm happy  I'll buy everyone here a drink!


----------



## Dragon

ok reem, that's cool, (it's not like it's real anyways, right?   )

hmm, congrats ely!

here's ur milkshake....I love the dragon in ur avatar


----------



## reem

reem looks surpirsed"whatdayamean it's not real!! you sould have told me that beFORE i quite my dayjob!!durnit!!sigh"
reem shakes her head dejectedly and sits down on her favorite rock, assuming the 'thinking' position.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

hm. didn't know you were sisters...that would be an interesting thread: to find out who on TTF are related (or, rEALLY close friends from before)

but, as every other idea of mine, they probably already thought of that.


----------



## spirit

*walks in* i missed yo all a little to much, i decided to pop in for 10 minutes


----------



## Deleted member 3778

hm..alright, that's been 10 minutes. bye! ;]


----------



## Dragon

aargh, don't b mean! more customers!!!


----------



## reem

reem brightens up as spirit walks in. "hey spirit!! pull up a rock!"


----------



## ely

thanks for the milkshake  

there's nothing better than a cold drink at a hot night like this...   

and a nice cave and good company... it couldn't get any better...    

************************************************

I've heard a theory that the more you hate somebody the more you smile at him/her...    

Don't worry, I don't believe that theory


----------



## Dragon

um...that's a weird theory, I think, the more u hate someone, the more u have 2 control urself...
yeah...

dots....................d......................o...........t..........................s.......


----------



## ely

Ok, what I'm doing now is trying to post an attachment. A very kind person on another forum told me that if I preview my reply before posting it (which I always do) then the attachment just disappears  

I wonder why anyone on this forum haven't told me that....  

Anyway now I'm trying to do the same on this forum and I hope it works.

I'm posting (trying to post) the picture of the dragon on my avatar that Dragon liked a lot 

EDIT: It worked here too. I'm soooooo happy about it! I'm so happy that I could sing. But I won't because my singing kills  Being very very very very very very (and so on) happy!!!!!     

EDIT 2: I removed the attachment in order to be able to post new ones, but I'll put here a link of that picture and I hope it works.  

Skyblue dragon


----------



## Dragon

ee! prettiness! up close (or bigger or whatever) it looks really familiar....weird.....

I just got back from san antonio...I am very happy 2 b home


----------



## ely

East or west, home is best... or something like that  

Glad you're back. I was starting to feel kind of lonely, being alone here in such a big cave...


----------



## Dragon

...yesh...where is everybody? they r....gone?

oh wells...


----------



## Deleted member 3778

I'm not gone. I'm here! well, I was gone, but now I'm not. as you can see.


----------



## reem

"yah and i'm hear too, yet, being such a master of stilth, you have not noticed me slip behind the bar and help myself to a few drinks...oops...don't think i was supposed to have said that!...err...i'll just go back to playing songs, shall i?"
reem gets us and picks what her 'guitar' asking for any requests.


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm here! I just...this really comfy hammock here, see...and I....zzzzzz.


----------



## Dragon

and u....zzzz? ah yes, a wonderful explanation

eh, I don't mind reem...how abouts u pick the song?

yaarrgh my hair is very tangled and I need 2 brush it but I don't wanna


----------



## reem

reem starts to play 'uninvited' by alanis morrisset, eyeing Dragons not-too-neat hairdo and trying not to smile.


----------



## Dragon

heh, I found a hat!!!!!!!!!!! 

now I like this hat very much, but it has bugs bunny on it, and I like my articles of clothing 2 b icon free, so I want 2 get my own hat like this, but w/out bugs bunny... my brother says I'm racist bc I don't like bunnys... I do like bunnys!!!

I think it's called a captains hat   

my mom keeps telling me I look very cute in it...of course I do heheheh


----------



## reem

"hehe! i probably would have said that too if was wanted my daughter on a bad hairday!!"


----------



## Dragon

yarg

~*shakes fist*~

hummahumma....

~*serves herself a Dr. Pepper*~


----------



## Dragon

HELLO!!! 
HELLO!! 
HELLO!
HELLO 
hello 

tehe, it echos


----------



## ely

There's no need to shout that loud, I'm right here. Though it does echo very nicely.


----------



## Rhiannon

Yes, nice echoes!


----------



## Dragon

yes, echo-ing is an art form. a very sophisticated and dificult one at that


----------



## ely

I love echoing. When I'm somewhere where it echos all I want to do is yell, yell, yell...  but usually I can't do that    

Anyway, it's a very beautiful art form, I think


----------



## Dragon

sure u _can_ ppl just wouldn't like it very much but hten, who cares what ppl think? ppl r stupid


----------



## reem

"hey do u know what happened to me?! four days ago i had to go to the dentist and i got both of my right-side wisdom teeth surgically removed...that is to say, the shot me with alot of anesthesia (is that's how u spell it) using a HUGE matal needle! i mean when i say huge i mean [email protected]!! and it hurt like 'peep'!! then, after that started to kick in the dentist got his ...well what ever it's called,u know, the thing they cut u up with? ok, so i heard something kind of cruchy in my head, u know, like when u cut up lettuce, (which, incidentally, what my gum being cut open coz the tooth was way inside), and then...it was true horror! i don't care what anyone say, it was PAINFUL! i mean, even with the anesthetic, that sucker of a tooth just would come out! i thought the guy was gong to break my jaw!! well, luckily for me he didn't. and when he was done, utter relief is nothing compared to what i felt! hehe! but THEN, THEN starts the horrible part. i go home and for the next four days (till today that is) i've had to put up with that really horrible mediciny taste from the string he used for the stiches. and i've been being sick ever since yesterday. it's really horrible. and myright cheek is so swollen it looks very comical...but it doesn't feel comical at all...it hurstand don't even get me STARTED on chewing!! i mean, if this ain't painful enough, what the hell is hell like!!!!!
but that's not the worst of all...the worst of all is that i have to go back next week for my other sideand then it'll start ALL OVER AGAIN! and i have my first day of uni on the 14th of sep!! hopefully by that time i won't look like one of those japanese cartoon with the square faces and stuff. oh well, that's just what's been going on with me for the last few days when i'm not here making as many echos as i can with my guitar...hmm..........
....................ok u can start sypathising with me now"


----------



## ely

Oh, I'm really sorry for you.    

I hate being at dentist myself, and I aslo have some scary stories. One time I got so scared that I just walked out of the office... of course I finally went there again  

But here's a scary story about me going to my school's dentist (I don't have a dentist at school anymore, luckily). Anyway one day she pulled out one of my teeth, but it was already moving and had to come off soon, so it didn't hurt much. So next time I went there to pull out another milk tooth of mine, I wasn't scared at all. But unfortunately this tooth wasn't moving that much and she never even gave me a proper an anaesthesia. So she told me to say aaaa and I said aaaa and she started to pulling out my tooth. While doing it she told me that I don't have to say aaaa anymore, but the truth was that I wasn't saying aaaa at all anymore, I was screaming with pain. And of course it took her some time to pull my teeth out!

I know that your experience was worse than mine, because you had wisdom teeth, and not just pulled out, but... oh, I'm scared even to think about it. The same thing has been done to my mother and she said it didn't hurt, but I don't believe her! She said the same about some other dentist things also and those did hurt.

And you have to go there again...    

Anyway, what can I say to make you feel better, at least when it's all over you will be extremely happy. And for now, before you go there again try not to think about it (I know, easy to say, hard to do) or think that at least you've survived half of it already. 

Don't worry, every bad thing comes to an end finally...


----------



## reem

thanks Ely that was really nice...not the part where you were in great pain or anything, just the fact that you took the time to try to comfort me
well, its a good thing for me that my mom just said that i don't have to do it next week, coz i need to be 'alive' for my first few weeks at university, u know, just to get going. so i'll do it in my next long vacation! ain't that great?! 
i have to be honest with you Ely, taking out teeth HURTS! it does! but the good thing about it is that it doesn't hurt all the time. so eventually u'll get over it. ur mom is probably trying to make u feel better, but i think u should go prepared into battle! hehe! but no don't worry, even after the horrors i've went through, i really don't mind the pain as much.....just that horrible medicine thing they put in my tooths' place, it really makes me feel sick all the time! but the good thing about that is that thre are medicines which stop the queesiness. so no beggy there either
u wanna know the truth?? i'm just a person who likes to overreact sometimes, just to get the fuller effectof a situation, and i this case it's sympathy!
reem


----------



## Deleted member 3778

I pity you. I suppose having braces isn't quite as horrible as I used to think. 

I'm such a wimp


----------



## Deleted member 3778

No really. You are very brave and you have my deepest sympathy and highest respect. Oh, and don't worry about school starting. when I had this tooth-infection and my mouth was swollen and ugly (so I thought) people wouuld come and "oooh" and "awww" around me all the time...
Hope that helped, even though I doubt it.


----------



## Dragon

urg ~*flinches*~ 

rule number 1. no talk of needles


----------



## Rhiannon

Poor reem!

I'm going to have to have my wisdom teeth out soon *shudders* I've already had nine teeth pulled, and four years of braces. Ack.


----------



## Dragon

ok, I'm srry, that was harsh of me, but the first time I read that post I stopped at the part about the needles...

I read past that this time, it just took a little time 2 get over it, but I'm srry 4 u reem


----------



## reem

looks teary eyed but very happy "oh, i'm deeply touched, i really am! oh well, i'm glad to say that i am almost back to normal now my swollen face aint swollen any more and i can pronounce my S's like any other normal human being! finally! i can chew my food and i finally managed to keep it down! which is no small feat if u ask me! ...but u didn't nee to know that!the only problem now is that i lost three killos that are going to be hell to regain, so i look all tired and skinny and stuff but now, i allow all of you to revert your sympathy to Rhi! you have all my symapthy Rhi! may you be strong in your time of affliction and pain! common everyone! stand by our dear poor friend here!"


----------



## Dragon

unswollen faces r good... swollen faces r bad... unswollen is good... wait... carcass. I already said that


----------



## ely

*Hmmm... is this place deserted or is everyone just sleeping? I don't mind - sleeping is a very good thing to do. *


----------



## reem

yah it is going a bit slow, isn't it 
well personally i won't be having much time for anything starting next week coz that's when i start uni and i have to work at the same time.....sigh gone are the days of frolicksome childhood....sigh
reem


----------



## Marah Seph

Hmmm, well then a new topic is needed then yes? how about, music?


----------



## Rhiannon

Music....Vivaldi, Bach, Broadway, Celtic, Scotch/Irish folk music, bagpipe music, soundtracks...


----------



## reem

speaking of Irish and Celtic music, can u name a few good bands?? i can't seem to find anyone who could tell me.


----------



## Estrella

ooc: just stopping by, and happened to see your post. three good ones are Egnima, Loreena McKennit (McKennitt), and Enya, of course. only egnima is a band, the other two are singers. but i beleive they've worked together on some. then of course there's always the three tenors. I belevie they are irish, but i could be wrong.


----------



## Rhiannon

Loreena McKinnet is v. v. good- singer and harpist. Enya is always good, I don't know Enigma. Lunasa is also good, they're just instrumental. I also have John Galway's _Legeds_ album, which is really excellent instrumental music. If you like bagpipes try The Rogues (therogues.com, I believe)- they play at renaissance faires, mostly.


----------



## Dragon

um... I know who enya is....

I wasn't here 4 a while bc I was grounded.... b4 that it was bc no one was responding, and I was the last one 2 post. c, I have an excuse 

as for music... I listen to 80s, alternative, and a little punk rock/emo stuff

that looks really confuzzling, but it's pretty much right....


----------



## Rhiannon

Love that 80s rock.


----------



## Dragon

absolutely. 80s is awesome. I love to ride around w/ my best friend, and blast her moms cds and we all bob our heads and attempt to sing it, but fail miserably, thus creating huge amounts of entertainment


----------



## Estrella

what i listen to depends on my mood. the more ticked i am, the louder my music. ranges from nature sounds to POD. not to mention i have some japanese music thrown in.


----------



## reem

hmmm...i've already got Loreen Mckennit and enya...heard of Enigma but haven't got any of theirs...the others are news to me! thanks for the info! will go roave the record stores for them as soon as possible!
reem


----------



## ely

I listen to all kinds of music, but I think I like intrumental most. Classical music is so beautiful: Vivaldi, Bach, Mozart, Beethoven... And then LOTR soundtracks of course, simply love them. And then mysterious kind of music like Era and Gregorian. But sometimes I also feel like listening to sth happier and faster like ABBA, Queen and others. And I like Mireille Mathieu and Village People.    

Only music I don't like is the modern music with no music at all (just some kind of weird noise).


----------



## reem

yes i agree, some classical music is really good, especially if composed by...err...what's his name? the guy in Fantasia?...tchaikovski or something like that. got a wierd name. 
Era are _amazing_ !!!i love their music! but i don't know much about Gregorian.
reem


----------



## Rhiannon

Ely, you sound like me!

One of my other favorite artists is Mary Black- she's not _exactly_ Celtic, more like a modern Irish folk singer. But she has a great voice. 

*looks on CD case* T-c-h-a-i-k-o-v-s-k-y. Tchaikovsky. Wow, that's a hard one. I love him, but Vivaldi and Back are my absolute favorites when it comes to classical music.


----------



## ely

Anyway, I introduced that idea in the Dragon Lovers Guild but as that was archived, how about doing it here? Those of you here who were also members of that guild know what I'm talking about. Well, those who don't know, I'm talking about a poem that we all write together. One of us begins it with one verse and then another one continues with another verse and so on. It should be quite fun. And for those who think that they're bad at poetry, I have to say that it's not really important whether this poem rhymes or is very well written or anything like that, important (and funny) is what it talks about.  So what do you think of this idea?


----------



## reem

hey that's a _great_ idea!! countme in!


----------



## Dragon

meh, I agreed 2 it in the other guild, but they're just a wee bit unorganized and wacky, so, I say yea


----------



## Deleted member 3778

A "wee bit"?


----------



## Dragon

meh, I talk funny, k?

well, funny 4 ppl in texas anyways, but um......yeah


----------



## Deleted member 3778

nAH, I say "wee bit" all the time. It's just that they're not a wee bit wacky and unorginized, there...a waa bit! 
(whatever the opposite of wee is..)


----------



## ely

Well, we were a wee or a waa bit unorganized, and now we're archived.  I guess there's the moral.

Anyway, I think we could start that poem any day now, we don't need that many people and others can always join later. So, if you want we can also choose a topic, but I guess... well, anyone who has some idea how to start is welcomed to do it. 

Another thing about is that we don't have to do it in a certain order, anyone who wants to continue it may do it whenever s/he feels like...


----------



## Dragon

um.... perhaps a poem about a bar in a cave?


----------



## reem

hehehe! how original! must have taken some thinking to come with that, eh, D?!
it's good enough for me! perhaps D should do the honors?! unless someone has another topic in mind?
reem


----------



## ely

Nice topic  It seems that no one wants to start. And I don't blame you, normally I don't like to start either; but this time I have an idea, so... I'll begin the poem, and hope that others will continue it!    


*A Poem About A Bar In A Cave* 
until someone suggests a better title

Once upon a time
In a land afar
There was a cavern wide
And in that cave a bar


You are all welcomed to continue it...    
and it actually doesn't have to rhyme


----------



## reem

*A Poem About A Bar In A Cave* 
until someone suggests a better title

*Once upon a time
In a land afar
There was a cavern wide
And in that cave a bar

Many flocked to drink
And laugh and socialize
But none would ever think
That in that bar there lies...*

Couldn't fit the word 'Dragon' any where in there maybe the next person can include it somewhere!


----------



## ely

No one wants to continue our poem?  I'll give it some more time and if still nobody continues, I guess I have to write the next verse myself...


----------



## reem

go ahead ely i'm tired of waiting too
reem


----------



## Estrella

a dragon that was so kind and fun
and a group to match her wit.
there was fun always, rain or sun
and all were glad the dragon fit.


----------



## reem

A Poem About A Bar In A Cave 
until someone suggests a better title

Once upon a time
In a land afar
There was a cavern wide
And in that cave a bar

Many flocked to drink
And laugh and socialize
But none would ever think
That in that bar there lies

a dragon that was so kind and fun
and a group to match her wit.
there was fun always, rain or sun
and all were glad the dragon fit.

Long they talked and laughed
and had a merry time
but soon the day had passed
when suddenly great slime...
*************

yup forlks, that's slime. the gooey stuff! so think of something! couldn't find anything else to rhym!


----------



## Estrella

it came through the door, and over rocks,
it said hello and began to dance
it said i am oliver, yes i am, and i want to box,
so come on down if anyone thinks they have a chance!

yep... a dancing boxing slime named oliver!


----------



## reem

A Poem About A Bar In A Cave 
until someone suggests a better title

Once upon a time
In a land afar
There was a cavern wide
And in that cave a bar

Many flocked to drink
And laugh and socialize
But none would ever think
That in that bar there lies

a dragon that was so kind and fun
and a group to match her wit.
there was fun always, rain or sun
and all were glad the dragon fit.

Long they talked and laughed
and had a merry time
but soon the day had passed
when suddenly great slime

it came through the door, and over rocks,
it said hello and began to dance
it said i am oliver, yes i am, and i want to box,
so come on down if anyone thinks they have a chance!

People screamed and ran
but One boasted great pride
"Beat it, scum! and scram!
I will not run to hide!"
****

 that person doesn't necessarily mean me, mind! can be anyone!
reem


----------



## Dragon

um, how abouts me then?

sry I've been away so long, not much time even to read all the stuff in GOO  

so up the dragon stood
uncurling all her length
because none other would
she unleashed her mighty strength

um.... sounds a little cheesy, but I like it anyways


----------



## Estrella

yay! yay! yay! -does a little hyper dance- next verse!


----------



## reem

lol! that's pretty good D!
**********
A Poem About A Bar In A Cave 
until someone suggests a better title

Once upon a time
In a land afar
There was a cavern wide
And in that cave a bar

Many flocked to drink
And laugh and socialize
But none would ever think
That in that bar there lies

a dragon that was so kind and fun
and a group to match her wit.
there was fun always, rain or sun
and all were glad the dragon fit.

Long they talked and laughed
and had a merry time
but soon the day had passed
when suddenly great slime

it came through the door, and over rocks,
it said hello and began to dance
it said i am oliver, yes i am, and i want to box,
so come on down if anyone thinks they have a chance!

People screamed and ran
but One boasted great pride
"Beat it, scum! and scram!
I will not run to hide!"

so up the dragon stood
uncurling all her length
because none other would
she unleashed her mighty strength

"Aha!" the slime yelled out
"You will not beat me yet!
For I will win this bout
And make you then my pet!"
*********

careful D! don't want to be Oliver's pet now, would u?!
reem


----------



## Dragon

"Aha!" the slime yelled out
"You will not beat me yet!
For I will win this bout
And make you then my pet!"

out she let a spout of flame
it sizzled olivers' eyebrows
"never this dragon will you tame!"
and they began to....roughhouse(???)

sounds weird, but I wanted it to rhyme...


----------



## Estrella

long they fought and battled
and as the moon did rise
oliver cried " lets stop this fiddle faddle"
i am burn and congealed! and he began to cry.


----------



## Dragon

heheh, congealed....heh 

"So you admit defeat?
you foul and evil slime!"
oliver had been beat
so he slinked out of this rhyme


----------



## reem

A Poem About A Bar In A Cave 
until someone suggests a better title

Once upon a time
In a land afar
There was a cavern wide
And in that cave a bar

Many flocked to drink
And laugh and socialize
But none would ever think
That in that bar there lies

a dragon that was so kind and fun
and a group to match her wit.
there was fun always, rain or sun
and all were glad the dragon fit.

Long they talked and laughed
and had a merry time
but soon the day had passed
when suddenly great slime

it came through the door, and over rocks,
it said hello and began to dance
it said i am oliver, yes i am, and i want to box,
so come on down if anyone thinks they have a chance!

People screamed and ran
but One boasted great pride
"Beat it, scum! and scram!
I will not run to hide!"

so up the dragon stood
uncurling all her length
because none other would
she unleashed her mighty strength

"Aha!" the slime yelled out
"You will not beat me yet!
For I will win this bout
And make you then my pet!"

out she let a spout of flame
it sizzled olivers' eyebrows
"never this dragon will you tame!"
and they began to....roughhouse

long they fought and battled
and as the moon did rise
oliver cried " lets stop this fiddle faddle"
i am burn and congealed! and he began to cry.

"So you admit defeat?
you foul and evil slime!"
oliver had been beat
so he slinked out of this rhyme

People peeped and peared
Then they drew on nigh
All came back and cheered
And the Dragon lifted high
*******


----------



## Deleted member 3778

magnificent! 
I especially like the "and all were glad the dragon fit." part...sounds funny somehow (in a good way) :]


----------



## ely

Dragon very happy was too
and gave them all a free drink
that was so sweet and cool
and made their cheeks turn pink.


----------



## reem

A Poem About A Bar In A Cave 
until someone suggests a better title

Once upon a time
In a land afar
There was a cavern wide
And in that cave a bar

Many flocked to drink
And laugh and socialize
But none would ever think
That in that bar there lies

a dragon that was so kind and fun
and a group to match her wit.
there was fun always, rain or sun
and all were glad the dragon fit.

Long they talked and laughed
and had a merry time
but soon the day had passed
when suddenly great slime

it came through the door, and over rocks,
it said hello and began to dance
it said i am oliver, yes i am, and i want to box,
so come on down if anyone thinks they have a chance!

People screamed and ran
but One boasted great pride
"Beat it, scum! and scram!
I will not run to hide!"

so up the dragon stood
uncurling all her length
because none other would
she unleashed her mighty strength

"Aha!" the slime yelled out
"You will not beat me yet!
For I will win this bout
And make you then my pet!"

out she let a spout of flame
it sizzled olivers' eyebrows
"never this dragon will you tame!"
and they began to....roughhouse

long they fought and battled
and as the moon did rise
oliver cried " lets stop this fiddle faddle"
i am burn and congealed! and he began to cry.

"So you admit defeat?
you foul and evil slime!"
oliver had been beat
so he slinked out of this rhyme

People peeped and peared
Then they drew on nigh
All came back and cheered
And the Dragon lifted high

Dragon very happy was too
and gave them all a free drink
that was so sweet and cool
and made their cheeks turn pink.

Dawn appeared at last
And all slunked back to bed
With weariness by cast
D laid down her head
********


----------



## ely

But she couldn't sleep for long
Cause a maiden opened the door
She looked as she came from an ancient song
And long dark robes she wore.


----------



## Estrella

lol! poor D! we should let her sleep..


----------



## reem

A Poem About A Bar In A Cave 
until someone suggests a better title

Once upon a time
In a land afar
There was a cavern wide
And in that cave a bar

Many flocked to drink
And laugh and socialize
But none would ever think
That in that bar there lies

a dragon that was so kind and fun
and a group to match her wit.
there was fun always, rain or sun
and all were glad the dragon fit.

Long they talked and laughed
and had a merry time
but soon the day had passed
when suddenly great slime

it came through the door, and over rocks,
it said hello and began to dance
it said i am oliver, yes i am, and i want to box,
so come on down if anyone thinks they have a chance!

People screamed and ran
but One boasted great pride
"Beat it, scum! and scram!
I will not run to hide!"

so up the dragon stood
uncurling all her length
because none other would
she unleashed her mighty strength

"Aha!" the slime yelled out
"You will not beat me yet!
For I will win this bout
And make you then my pet!"

out she let a spout of flame
it sizzled olivers' eyebrows
"never this dragon will you tame!"
and they began to....roughhouse

long they fought and battled
and as the moon did rise
oliver cried " lets stop this fiddle faddle"
i am burn and congealed! and he began to cry.

"So you admit defeat?
you foul and evil slime!"
oliver had been beat
so he slinked out of this rhyme

People peeped and peared
Then they drew on nigh
All came back and cheered
And the Dragon lifted high

Dragon very happy was too
and gave them all a free drink
that was so sweet and cool
and made their cheeks turn pink.

Dawn appeared at last
And all slunked back to bed
With weariness by cast
D laid down her head

But she couldn't sleep for long
Cause a maiden opened the door
She looked as she came from an ancient song
And long dark robes she wore.

"Gentle beast ye are,
Yet strong and mighty be,
I've travelled from afar,
To have a word with thee"
*********


----------



## spirit

how bout good long poem by reem!


----------



## reem

lol!!hehe! sorry bout that! but I can't help myself! I thought it would be more organised if I kept peicing all the verses together!...It does look pretty long, doesnt it! 
will stop doing that!
reem


----------



## Dragon

"A word? alas,
but I've fought a battle yet!"
but she sighed and took out a glass
she decided not to fret

sleep is nice......


----------



## reem

But she couldn't sleep for long
Cause a maiden opened the door
She looked as she came from an ancient song
And long dark robes she wore.

"Gentle beast ye are,
Yet strong and mighty be,
I've travelled from afar,
To have a word with thee"

"A word? alas,
but I've fought a battle yet!"
but she sighed and took out a glass
she decided not to fret

"Come ye must with me,
I have for ye a task,
It is not quite easy
In danger it doth bask"


----------



## ely

"A word? alas,
but I've fought a battle yet!"
but she sighed and took out a glass
she decided not to fret

"Come ye must with me,
I have for ye a task,
It is not quite easy
In danger it doth bask"

"I'd still like to rest
but with you will come I
for I wish you all the best.
I guess to leave it is time."


----------



## reem

"A word? alas,
but I've fought a battle yet!"
but she sighed and took out a glass
she decided not to fret

"Come ye must with me,
I have for ye a task,
It is not quite easy
In danger it doth bask"

"I'd still like to rest
but with you will come I
for I wish you all the best.
I guess to leave it is time."

The maiden turned away
And left the stone cavern.
The dawn of a newborn day
Lit up the nearby fern.


----------



## ely

They travelled months and weeks and days
Dragon flying high, maiden riding beneath her
Many times danger and worry came their way
And finally they could not go any further.


----------



## reem

They travelled months and weeks and days
Dragon flying high, maiden riding beneath her
Many times danger and worry came their way
And finally they could not go any further.

They took shelter in a forest
But they did not know
That there would be no time to rest
That they should up and go!


----------



## ely

They took shelter in a forest
But they did not know
That there would be no time to rest
That they should up and go!

Deep in the forest, where nobody goes
There has been something hidden for long
What is it exactly, no one that knows
It isn't mentioned in any story or song.


----------



## reem

> _Originally posted by ely _
> *They took shelter in a forest
> But they did not know
> That there would be no time to rest
> That they should up and go!
> 
> Deep in the forest, where nobody goes
> There has been something hidden for long
> What is it exactly, no one that knows
> It isn't mentioned in any story or song. *



It it was beastly, it was foul,
None who saw it lived.
With a horrid, chilling howl
Through the trees came swift


----------



## Estrella

it ran on two legs, 
haunched in the back
and covered in fur,
searching for a snack

as it approached with horns stout
it's fangs shining fierce
they looked for a way out
for those fangs were ready to pierce


----------



## Deleted member 3778

It's eyes glowing red,
claws raking the ground, 
the beast raised it's head,
and made a terrible sound.

For miles it spread fear,
echoing through the trees,
and all those who could hear,
swiftly turned to flee.

It lunged towards the twain,
but they were too quick,
for the monster in pain,
on a pebble did slip.

The poor beast was daft,
and in a prickle-bush did fall,
then the Dragon with a laugh,
roasted beast, bush and all.  


"The job's far from done,"
The maiden did warn
"There will be more where that one came from."


----------



## reem

Just as she had spoke
There was a deafening cry
From the trees there broke
The mother of the babe D fried


----------



## reem

Just as she had spoke
There was a deafening cry
From the trees there broke
The mother of the babe D fried

Fearsome, huge and vile
She sniffed at the carcass fried
Then glared at the two a while
As they ran to hide


----------



## In Flames

Hello folks!

Just give me teh largest pot of coffee that is avaliable. =/
I need som damn strong coffee.......


----------



## reem

Ah! A new visitor! Glad to have you among us, I.F.
*rushes to get coffee*
So what's the news out there?


----------



## ely

Just as she had spoke
There was a deafening cry
From the trees there broke
The mother of the babe D fried

Fearsome, huge and vile
She sniffed at the carcass fried
Then glared at the two a while
As they ran to hide 

They could ran but couldn't hide
And that they knew quite well
Soon she did them find
In her eyes burning flames from hell


********************************

Hey, In Flames!  Nice to see a new face here


----------



## Galadriel

:::walks in and looks around cautiously::: 

You got enough room for one more?


----------



## reem

Of course of course, Galadriel! Pull up a rock!
And perhaps you'd like to join us in our little fabrication?
*********************

They could ran but couldn't hide
And that they knew quite well
Soon she did them find
In her eyes burning flames from hell

"Quickly!" Yelled the maiden fare, 
And ducked beneath a rock.
"We must destroy this creatures' hair
And send it into shock!

"For only thus could it be brought
Under our submission,
Then our road will be less frought
With dangers for this mission!"


----------



## Galadriel

Well...I would be happy to join in...but first I think I have to know what it is that you're doing  . And if you're making songs or poetry or something like that I doubt I will be able to join in. I'm not very creative  .


----------



## ely

"Quickly!" Yelled the maiden fare, 
And ducked beneath a rock.
"We must destroy this creatures' hair
And send it into shock!

"For only thus could it be brought
Under our submission,
Then our road will be less frought
With dangers for this mission!"

They knew what had to be done
But it wasn't easy at all
The beast was sure it had won
And it seemed so strong and tall


----------



## reem

Galadriel said:


> Well...I would be happy to join in...but first I think I have to know what it is that you're doing  . And if you're making songs or poetry or something like that I doubt I will be able to join in. I'm not very creative  .



Oh it's nothing fancy It's sort of poetry...kind of like a really long quirky poem, you could say But you could join in deffinitely. It doesn't even have to rhyme Just have fun!
I'll piece all theverses for you so you can see where we got so far
reem


----------



## reem

hehe! Ok, this one is a real doozy!
enjoy
****************
A Poem About A Bar In A Cave 
until someone suggests a better title

Once upon a time
In a land afar
There was a cavern wide
And in that cave a bar

Many flocked to drink
And laugh and socialize
But none would ever think
That in that bar there lies

a dragon that was so kind and fun
and a group to match her wit.
there was fun always, rain or sun
and all were glad the dragon fit.

Long they talked and laughed
and had a merry time
but soon the day had passed
when suddenly great slime

it came through the door, and over rocks,
it said hello and began to dance
it said i am oliver, yes i am, and i want to box,
so come on down if anyone thinks they have a chance!

People screamed and ran
but One boasted great pride
"Beat it, scum! and scram!
I will not run to hide!"

so up the dragon stood
uncurling all her length
because none other would
she unleashed her mighty strength

"Aha!" the slime yelled out
"You will not beat me yet!
For I will win this bout
And make you then my pet!"

out she let a spout of flame
it sizzled olivers' eyebrows
"never this dragon will you tame!"
and they began to....roughhouse

long they fought and battled
and as the moon did rise
oliver cried " lets stop this fiddle faddle"
i am burn and congealed! and he began to cry.

"So you admit defeat?
you foul and evil slime!"
oliver had been beat
so he slinked out of this rhyme

People peeped and peared
Then they drew on nigh
All came back and cheered
And the Dragon lifted high

Dragon very happy was too
and gave them all a free drink
that was so sweet and cool
and made their cheeks turn pink.

Dawn appeared at last
And all slunked back to bed
With weariness by cast
D laid down her head

But she couldn't sleep for long
Cause a maiden opened the door
She looked as she came from an ancient song
And long dark robes she wore.

"Gentle beast ye are,
Yet strong and mighty be,
I've travelled from afar,
To have a word with thee"

"A word? alas,
but I've fought a battle yet!"
but she sighed and took out a glass
she decided not to fret

"Come ye must with me,
I have for ye a task,
It is not quite easy
In danger it doth bask"

"I'd still like to rest
but with you will come I
for I wish you all the best.
I guess to leave it is time."

The maiden turned away
And left the stone cavern.
The dawn of a newborn day
Lit up the nearby fern.

They travelled months and weeks and days
Dragon flying high, maiden riding beneath her
Many times danger and worry came their way
And finally they could not go any further.

They took shelter in a forest
But they did not know
That there would be no time to rest
That they should up and go!

Deep in the forest, where nobody goes
There has been something hidden for long
What is it exactly, no one that knows
It isn't mentioned in any story or song.

It it was beastly, it was foul,
None who saw it lived.
With a horrid, chilling howl
Through the trees came swift

it ran on two legs, 
haunched in the back
and covered in fur,
searching for a snack

as it approached with horns stout
it's fangs shining fierce
they looked for a way out
for those fangs were ready to pierce

It's eyes glowing red,
claws raking the ground, 
the beast raised it's head,
and made a terrible sound.

For miles it spread fear,
echoing through the trees,
and all those who could hear,
swiftly turned to flee.

It lunged towards the twain,
but they were too quick,
for the monster in pain,
on a pebble did slip.

The poor beast was daft,
and in a prickle-bush did fall,
then the Dragon with a laugh,
roasted beast, bush and all. 


"The job's far from done,"
The maiden did warn
"There will be more where that one came from."

Just as she had spoke
There was a deafening cry
From the trees there broke
The mother of the babe D fried

Fearsome, huge and vile
She sniffed at the carcass fried
Then glared at the two a while
As they ran to hide

They could ran but couldn't hide
And that they knew quite well
Soon she did them find
In her eyes burning flames from hell


"Quickly!" Yelled the maiden fare, 
And ducked beneath a rock.
"We must destroy this creatures' hair
And send it into shock!

"For only thus could it be brought
Under our submission,
Then our road will be less frought
With dangers for this mission!"

They knew what had to be done
But it wasn't easy at all
The beast was sure it had won
And it seemed so strong and tall
******************


----------



## Dragon

whoa, sorry guys, haven't been in in a while....

now everything's.....blue..... it's.... different...

eh, I'll get over it in a while

welcome galadriel.

eh, this takes no real talent, but it's fun! in case you haven't figured it out, we're making a sort of epic poem together. anyone can put the next verse, it's doesn't have to rhyme, or be fancy, it's just.... a verse...

have fun!


----------



## ely

"For only thus could it be brought
Under our submission,
Then our road will be less frought
With dangers for this mission!"

They knew what had to be done
But it wasn't easy at all
The beast was sure it had won
And it seemed so strong and tall

But the maiden was brave
Dragon courageous
Their skills did them save
And helped them beat the dangers


----------



## reem

ely said:


> "For only thus could it be brought
> Under our submission,
> Then our road will be less frought
> With dangers for this mission!"
> 
> They knew what had to be done
> But it wasn't easy at all
> The beast was sure it had won
> And it seemed so strong and tall
> 
> But the maiden was brave
> Dragon courageous
> Their skills did them save
> And helped them beat the dangers



In a blazing fury
D drew up and flew
Soon the beast was sorry
For it had turned to stew

"Hurah!" the maiden cried
"You did it! Now we're free!
I knew he hadn't lied,
When he said to count on thee!"

Dragon stood confused
Who was this of she spoke?
Then D felt sorely used
And leaned against an oak.


----------



## Galadriel

wow, i was out of town for like 4 days and everything changes. Thanks for the invite, i think i'll just watch till i see how it all goes


----------



## ely

> "Hurah!" the maiden cried
> "You did it! Now we're free!
> I knew he hadn't lied,
> When he said to count on thee!"
> 
> Dragon stood confused
> Who was this of she spoke?
> Then D felt sorely used
> And leaned against an oak.



"Of whom does she speak?" Dragon thought
"And where does she wants me to send?
If our road with so many dangers is fraught
What is waiting for me in its end?"


----------



## reem

Alright then, Gladriel But feel free to join in when ever you like
*************


ely said:


> "Of whom does she speak?" Dragon thought
> "And where does she wants me to send?
> If our road with so many dangers is fraught
> What is waiting for me in its end?"



"Do not look so down cast,
My fare and noble friend,
For it was told long past
That you would comprehend

"The fate that you awaits.
It cannot be shrugged off.
So come let's make good haste,
The road and long and rough!"


----------



## ely

reem said:


> "Do not look so down cast,
> My fare and noble friend,
> For it was told long past
> That you would comprehend
> 
> "The fate that you awaits.
> It cannot be shrugged off.
> So come let's make good haste,
> The road and long and rough!"



Dragon tried worried to be not
As they continued their road
Neither of them spoke a lot
But both thought of their home


----------



## Dragon

ah.... I wish I could add on, but I'm brain dead right now.... urgh


----------



## reem

It's ok D But start thinkin already!
You know, guys, when we first started this thing I didn't think that it would be just ely and me...the way I understood it, it was supposed to be a 'group' thing...it takes more than two to make a group, ya know
So get cracking!!
p.s.
ely, good work buddy *thumbs up*!

**************


ely said:


> Dragon tried worried to be not
> As they continued their road
> Neither of them spoke a lot
> But both thought of their home



Then finally, one morning bright
They came upon their goal;
A castle great, of dazzling hight,
White flag upon a pole.


----------



## ely

Well, I try to do my best.  Thanks

*****************************



reem said:


> Then finally, one morning bright
> They came upon their goal;
> A castle great, of dazzling hight,
> White flag upon a pole.



The castle made of stone so white
One tower reaching heaven
Its windows shining in sunlight
And doors were open seven

Its towers gleaming silver
Its stairs were made of gold
The spears with sparkling jewels
The royal guards did hold


----------



## Dragon

glorious and magnificent
this castle did appear
but an evil potent
lurked about the rear...
...of the castle...(  )


----------



## reem

Hehe! I like the


> ...of the castle...(  )


 part
*****************



Dragon said:


> glorious and magnificent
> this castle did appear
> but an evil potent
> lurked about the rear...
> ...of the castle...(  )




"Therein lies our master
Who sent me long ago,
Because I was much faster
Than his evil foe

Who wished to indeed slay you
So you counldn't do this task.
Since Master did then save you
Do as he may ask."


----------



## ely

reem said:


> "Therein lies our master
> Who sent me long ago,
> Because I was much faster
> Than his evil foe
> 
> Who wished to indeed slay you
> So you counldn't do this task.
> Since Master did then save you
> Do as he may ask."



Dragon nodded and entered
The castle so beautiful and fair
Inside she heard a voice gentle
That was talking to her

She turned her head to look
And saw a figure that stood
Holding a dusty old book
Face covered with dark hood


----------



## celebdraug

s'up!
they are nice poems!


----------



## reem

ely said:


> Dragon nodded and entered
> The castle so beautiful and fair
> Inside she heard a voice gentle
> That was talking to her
> 
> She turned her head to look
> And saw a figure that stood
> Holding a dusty old book
> Face covered with dark hood



"Ah!" The figure said,
"Good, you're finally here."
Then he bobbed his head
With almost a menacing leer.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

reem said:


> "Ah!" The figure said,
> "Good, you're finally here."
> Then he bobbed his head
> With almost a menacing leer.




For a brief moment D felt,
a nameless feeling within her heart.
Like a memory, a shadow of excruciating pain,
that as sudden as it had come, disappeared again.

But she had no time to wonder,
for the maiden 'fore her stood,
and spoke "I have returned, by thunder.
You thought I never would!"

"And see, my Lord whom I have brought:
the mighty Dragon, beside whom I've fought...
"Yes, yes." the cloaked Lord broke in.
"Let us tarry no longer, we must soon begin!"

Surprised by his rudeness, the two at him glared.
As the figure made his way up the grand stairs.
Without a word, they slowly did follow.
But they felt deep inside, a fear cold and hollow.


----------



## ely

celebdraug said:


> s'up!
> they are nice poems!



Thanks, celebdraug! Feel free to join us if you like!!!


----------



## reem

*Waves hand* Hey Celeb! Pull up a boulder and join us, will yah?
We could do with a bit of fresh blood right now
reem


----------



## ely

Ithilin said:


> For a brief moment D felt,
> a nameless feeling within her heart.
> Like a memory, a shadow of excruciating pain,
> that as sudden as it had come, disappeared again.
> 
> But she had no time to wonder,
> for the maiden 'fore her stood,
> and spoke "I have returned, by thunder.
> You thought I never would!"
> 
> "And see, my Lord whom I have brought:
> the mighty Dragon, beside whom I've fought...
> "Yes, yes." the cloaked Lord broke in.
> "Let us tarry no longer, we must soon begin!"
> 
> Surprised by his rudeness, the two at him glared.
> As the figure made his way up the grand stairs.
> Without a word, they slowly did follow.
> But they felt deep inside, a fear cold and hollow.



Up the stairs they went, into a dark room
And behind them the door itself closed
Dragon felt that near was somebody's doom
As she saw another figure rose.

Another voice spoke - it was cold but calm
It said: "You are late but now we begin."
Dragon had a strong feeling of alarm
She tried to see more but the place was dim.


----------



## ely

ely said:


> Up the stairs they went, into a dark room
> And behind them the door itself closed
> Dragon felt that near was somebody's doom
> As she saw another figure rose.
> 
> Another voice spoke - it was cold but calm
> It said: "You are late but now we begin."
> Dragon had a strong feeling of alarm
> She tried to see more but the place was dim.



Voice said: "There is an evil around us
It embraces this castle and tower
You this evil force destroy must
For even I can't withstand its power."

**************************************

Where is everybody? I'm getting a little lonely here.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

The cold voice was coming from a candle so small,
it's faint light glowing in the dark gloomy hall.
Amazed, the moved closer,
it seemed like a joke.
But sure enough they dicovered, 'twas the candle that spoke.

"Greetings, dear dragon." it flickered and veered.
"You came not too late, as I had feared.
There's no time to explain, I ask for your trust!
Go with the fire. Follow it, you must."

Just then the candle-light shrunk and quenched. 
And suddenly the floor gave a horrible wrench. 
The wall around them trembled, the whole castle shook.
They fell into darkness, which the silence then took.


----------



## reem

Piercing was the darkness
That seemed to consume all.
Shattering was the silence
That made their own skin crawl.

“Dragon?” came the whimper,
Shaky with appeal.
“Yes?” came back the whisper,
That all could clearly hear.

“What has just befallen
Our fair and noble land?
Is this is end that’s spoken
Of by him who’s in command?”


----------



## ely

reem said:


> Piercing was the darkness
> That seemed to consume all.
> Shattering was the silence
> That made their own skin crawl.
> 
> “Dragon?” came the whimper,
> Shaky with appeal.
> “Yes?” came back the whisper,
> That all could clearly hear.
> 
> “What has just befallen
> Our fair and noble land?
> Is this is end that’s spoken
> Of by him who’s in command?”




"This is not the end
But the end is near,"
Said darkness around them
Then no more did they hear.

"Follow the fire," the candle had said
But there was no fire, all was black
Suddenly Dragon lifted her head
And forward stretched her neck.

"I see a light, it's weak but it's there,"
Said dragon and started to walk
"It could be dangerous, so be aware!"
She heard the maiden behind her talk.

********************************
Oh, I'm not so good with rhymes. 
I like free verse much better, and
I usually write in that. But I guess
it would be weird if I started writing
non-rhymed in this poem... so yeah...


----------



## ely

ely said:


> "This is not the end
> But the end is near,"
> Said darkness around them
> Then no more did they hear.
> 
> "Follow the fire," the candle had said
> But there was no fire, all was black
> Suddenly Dragon lifted her head
> And forward stretched her neck.
> 
> "I see a light, it's weak but it's there,"
> Said dragon and started to walk
> "It could be dangerous, so be aware!"
> She heard the maiden behind her talk.



As Dragon went on, the light seemed to move
It was always ahead but out of their reach
The maiden understood its essence quite soon
And to Dragon she gave this speech:

"I think this is the light we must follow
That will guide us to the right place
This darkness is not at all so hollow
And many dangers again we may face."

Dragon nodded and on they went
After walking hours three or four
She looked beside her in amazement
The maiden was there no more.


----------



## ely

I thought it's time to post once again the whole thing  It's long...

*A Poem About A Bar In A Cave * 
until someone suggests a better title

Once upon a time
In a land afar
There was a cavern wide
And in that cave a bar

Many flocked to drink
And laugh and socialize
But none would ever think
That in that bar there lies

a dragon that was so kind and fun
and a group to match her wit.
there was fun always, rain or sun
and all were glad the dragon fit.

Long they talked and laughed
and had a merry time
but soon the day had passed
when suddenly great slime

it came through the door, and over rocks,
it said hello and began to dance
it said i am oliver, yes i am, and i want to box,
so come on down if anyone thinks they have a chance!

People screamed and ran
but One boasted great pride
"Beat it, scum! and scram!
I will not run to hide!"

so up the dragon stood
uncurling all her length
because none other would
she unleashed her mighty strength

"Aha!" the slime yelled out
"You will not beat me yet!
For I will win this bout
And make you then my pet!"

out she let a spout of flame
it sizzled olivers' eyebrows
"never this dragon will you tame!"
and they began to....roughhouse

long they fought and battled
and as the moon did rise
oliver cried " lets stop this fiddle faddle"
i am burn and congealed! and he began to cry.

"So you admit defeat?
you foul and evil slime!"
oliver had been beat
so he slinked out of this rhyme

People peeped and peared
Then they drew on nigh
All came back and cheered
And the Dragon lifted high

Dragon very happy was too
and gave them all a free drink
that was so sweet and cool
and made their cheeks turn pink.

Dawn appeared at last
And all slunked back to bed
With weariness by cast
D laid down her head

But she couldn't sleep for long
Cause a maiden opened the door
She looked as she came from an ancient song
And long dark robes she wore.

"Gentle beast ye are,
Yet strong and mighty be,
I've travelled from afar,
To have a word with thee"

"A word? alas,
but I've fought a battle yet!"
but she sighed and took out a glass
she decided not to fret

"Come ye must with me,
I have for ye a task,
It is not quite easy
In danger it doth bask"

"I'd still like to rest
but with you will come I
for I wish you all the best.
I guess to leave it is time."

The maiden turned away
And left the stone cavern.
The dawn of a newborn day
Lit up the nearby fern.

They travelled months and weeks and days
Dragon flying high, maiden riding beneath her
Many times danger and worry came their way
And finally they could not go any further.

They took shelter in a forest
But they did not know
That there would be no time to rest
That they should up and go!

Deep in the forest, where nobody goes
There has been something hidden for long
What is it exactly, no one that knows
It isn't mentioned in any story or song.

It it was beastly, it was foul,
None who saw it lived.
With a horrid, chilling howl
Through the trees came swift

it ran on two legs, 
haunched in the back
and covered in fur,
searching for a snack

as it approached with horns stout
it's fangs shining fierce
they looked for a way out
for those fangs were ready to pierce

It's eyes glowing red,
claws raking the ground, 
the beast raised it's head,
and made a terrible sound.

For miles it spread fear,
echoing through the trees,
and all those who could hear,
swiftly turned to flee.

It lunged towards the twain,
but they were too quick,
for the monster in pain,
on a pebble did slip.

The poor beast was daft,
and in a prickle-bush did fall,
then the Dragon with a laugh,
roasted beast, bush and all. 

"The job's far from done,"
The maiden did warn
"There will be more where that one came from."

Just as she had spoke
There was a deafening cry
From the trees there broke
The mother of the babe D fried

Fearsome, huge and vile
She sniffed at the carcass fried
Then glared at the two a while
As they ran to hide

They could ran but couldn't hide
And that they knew quite well
Soon she did them find
In her eyes burning flames from hell

"Quickly!" Yelled the maiden fare, 
And ducked beneath a rock.
"We must destroy this creatures' hair
And send it into shock!

"For only thus could it be brought
Under our submission,
Then our road will be less frought
With dangers for this mission!"

They knew what had to be done
But it wasn't easy at all
The beast was sure it had won
And it seemed so strong and tall

But the maiden was brave
Dragon courageous
Their skills did them save
And helped them beat the dangers

In a blazing fury
D drew up and flew
Soon the beast was sorry
For it had turned to stew

"Hurah!" the maiden cried
"You did it! Now we're free!
I knew he hadn't lied,
When he said to count on thee!"

Dragon stood confused
Who was this of she spoke?
Then D felt sorely used
And leaned against an oak.

"Of whom does she speak?" Dragon thought
"And where does she wants me to send?
If our road with so many dangers is fraught
What is waiting for me in its end?"

"Do not look so down cast,
My fare and noble friend,
For it was told long past
That you would comprehend

"The fate that you awaits.
It cannot be shrugged off.
So come let's make good haste,
The road and long and rough!"

Dragon tried worried to be not
As they continued their road
Neither of them spoke a lot
But both thought of their home

Then finally, one morning bright
They came upon their goal;
A castle great, of dazzling hight,
White flag upon a pole.

The castle made of stone so white
One tower reaching heaven
Its windows shining in sunlight
And doors were open seven

Its towers gleaming silver
Its stairs were made of gold
The spears with sparkling jewels
The royal guards did hold

glorious and magnificent
this castle did appear
but an evil potent
lurked about the rear...
...of the castle...

"Therein lies our master
Who sent me long ago,
Because I was much faster
Than his evil foe

Who wished to indeed slay you
So you counldn't do this task.
Since Master did then save you
Do as he may ask."

Dragon nodded and entered
The castle so beautiful and fair
Inside she heard a voice gentle
That was talking to her

She turned her head to look
And saw a figure that stood
Holding a dusty old book
Face covered with dark hood

"Ah!" The figure said,
"Good, you're finally here."
Then he bobbed his head
With almost a menacing leer.

For a brief moment D felt,
a nameless feeling within her heart.
Like a memory, a shadow of excruciating pain,
that as sudden as it had come, disappeared again.

But she had no time to wonder,
for the maiden 'fore her stood,
and spoke "I have returned, by thunder.
You thought I never would!"

"And see, my Lord whom I have brought:
the mighty Dragon, beside whom I've fought...
"Yes, yes." the cloaked Lord broke in.
"Let us tarry no longer, we must soon begin!"

Surprised by his rudeness, the two at him glared.
As the figure made his way up the grand stairs.
Without a word, they slowly did follow.
But they felt deep inside, a fear cold and hollow.

Up the stairs they went, into a dark room
And behind them the door itself closed
Dragon felt that near was somebody's doom
As she saw another figure rose.

Another voice spoke - it was cold but calm
It said: "You are late but now we begin."
Dragon had a strong feeling of alarm
She tried to see more but the place was dim.

Voice said: "There is an evil around us
It embraces this castle and tower
You this evil force destroy must
For even I can't withstand its power."

The cold voice was coming from a candle so small,
it's faint light glowing in the dark gloomy hall.
Amazed, the moved closer, it seemed like a joke.
But sure enough they dicovered, 'twas the candle that spoke.

"Greetings, dear dragon." it flickered and veered.
"You came not too late, as I had feared.
There's no time to explain, I ask for your trust!
Go with the fire. Follow it, you must."

Just then the candle-light shrunk and quenched. 
And suddenly the floor gave a horrible wrench. 
The wall around them trembled, the whole castle shook.
They fell into darkness, which the silence then took.

Piercing was the darkness
That seemed to consume all.
Shattering was the silence
That made their own skin crawl.

“Dragon?” came the whimper,
Shaky with appeal.
“Yes?” came back the whisper,
That all could clearly hear.

“What has just befallen
Our fair and noble land?
Is this is end that’s spoken
Of by him who’s in command?”

"This is not the end
But the end is near,"
Said darkness around them
Then no more did they hear.

"Follow the fire," the candle had said
But there was no fire, all was black
Suddenly Dragon lifted her head
And forward stretched her neck.

"I see a light, it's weak but it's there,"
Said dragon and started to walk
"It could be dangerous, so be aware!"
She heard the maiden behind her talk.

As Dragon went on, the light seemed to move
It was always ahead but out of their reach
The maiden understood its essence quite soon
And to Dragon she gave this speech:

"I think this is the light we must follow
That will guide us to the right place
This darkness is not at all so hollow
And many dangers again we may face."

Dragon nodded and on they went
After walking hours three or four
She looked beside her in amazement
The maiden was there no more.


----------



## reem

Dude! we have no life!
reem


----------



## ely

reem said:


> Dude! we have no life!
> reem



Of course we have a life - the life of a poet, a writer, a dreamer...  

And with my friend I have written poems about 10 (or even more) times as long as this one. This seems short for me.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

ely said:


> Of course we have a life - the life of a poet, a writer, a dreamer...
> 
> And with my friend I have written poems about 10 (or even more) times as long as this one. This seems short for me.



exactly! if there's one place I would spend most of my time, it would be in a really big inn in a really big cave with a really big (no offense  ) dragon and a bunch of other really wonderfully cool people, writing really great poetry!

(really  who needs a life anyhow? we got every thing we need right here :] except chunky chocolate-chip cookies >.< we could really use some more of those...I think I ate all of them. sorry.)


----------



## reem

Don't forget the milk

You know what, why don't we begin writing a story based on the content of our poem? We'll take it in short bits. e.g. someone takes the first verse and begins writing the first paragraph of the story. The someone else picks up where the other leaves off and does the second paragraph, and so on and so forth. Each person can write only one paragraph each time, and anyone can do it. 
reem


----------



## Deleted member 3778

that's a great idea :] we could continue with the poem as well, since we don't really have an ending yet, and it would be a pity to abandon such a lovely piece of art  Or do you mean we _continue_ writing as a story? Either way sounds fine to me...


----------



## reem

...hmm....er....I don't know... let's take a vote and see what turns up. But I like the latter idea. Continuing the poem would be more fun and less repetitive Didn't think of that one
reem


----------



## ely

Hmm... what's wrong with continuing the poem the way we have done so far? Except the fact that lately I seem to be the only one doing that. Are you just tired of writing that poem? We could always continue it in free verse, drop the rhyme... I should have started it in free verse, but it just seemed to me that people expect a poem to have rhyme.  

About the story... I don't know... I guess we could continue the poem as a story (and when we grew tired of that, change it back to poetry). But then someone else should go first (or give me some ideas, I'm quite out of ideas). So, choosing between those two options, I'm in favour of the second one.


----------



## reem

No, I think that rhyming poetry sounds better, but I only suggested the story thing because it seemed that only the three of us were actually posting. I thought this might sort of interest fresh blood. Ah well. Whatever you guys decide
reem


----------



## ely

There's nothing wrong with only three of us participating in the poem-writing. But I cannot write it alone. And I just thought that poem is better because it takes less time to add one verse or so, but then again it's sometimes hard to find a rhyme and you can't say all you wanted to say. So if anyone wants to continue it as a story, then they should do it. Otherwise we just discuss forever whether we want a story or a poem. If anyone wants to continue it as a poem, then please do that. I'm just out of ideas how to continue the storyline at the moment.


----------



## reem

I haven't slept in......since 8 am yesterday....I can't think....will post later when brain activity returns.....
reem


----------



## ely

> Dragon nodded and on they went
> After walking hours three or four
> She looked beside her in amazement
> The maiden was there no more.



"Where are you?" Dragon cried
Her voice was eaten by darkness
The flames ahead had not died
But they lighted the place less and less.

*******************************

You can carry on as you like. But I have to tell that I won't be here much for the next month. Have to study for exams.


----------



## ely

Now that exams are over (Yay!!!) and I'm back here, I notice that no one has said anything for over a month already. Is it because you are all still very busy or just idealess? I suppose that if we don't have any ideas how to continue the poem, maybe we want to start re-writing it as a story then? And perhaps we should also change the title for it's not about a bar in a cave any more... or maybe that just makes it more interesting. 

So, anyone out there?


----------



## reem

Erch I'm a bit of both, really. But probably more busy than idealess  You'd think now that I'm on my summer vacation I'd have more time on my hands! 
Anyway, you can start something and I'll try my best to join in, ely Thou art not alone
reem


----------



## Deleted member 3778

ack, so sorry... feeling kinda stoopid these days ^.^ not exactly fit to write anything that requires creativity (or intelligence for that matter) maybe it's just a phase...I hope so anyway >.<


----------



## spirit

*quietly walks in*
"Hello, Anyone here?"


----------



## Deleted member 3778

(how about "The Neverending Poem" -.O eh, or not...) I still think we should continue this as a poem, we've come this far and it will work as long as we (especially myself) try... anyway:


Just as she thought her strength was drained,
the darkness around her waned,
revealing a hall that had no ceiling,
the loftiness gave her a sinking feeling.

Beneath her talons was ancient stone,
laid there by a people long gone,
Forming a ring, ten dragonwings wide,
the round walls smooth, rising high on all sides.

From above came soft sunlight,
so gazing upwards, she prepared for flight,
spread her wings, leapt off the ground,
climbed through the cold air of the shaft round.


----------



## ely

After I was told to start the story, I did that, stared some moments at what I had written and then deleted it.  So I'm very much for the idea of continuing the poem.  But not at the moment, it's late and I'm tired... But I like what you wrote


----------



## Deleted member 3778

why thankee :] (hope nobody minds me writing another paragraph..)

Heartbeat, wingbeat,
memories of dreams.
Sudden heat, cold creeping
into soul screaming.

Through darkness race,
quicken pace,
flee from the hungry eyes.
Free! flying high in open sky.
All fear breathed out in sigh.

"You passed the test" a voice whispered,
carried on the wind.
"your soul we pierced, your heart we heard,
the dark you braved and won."


----------



## ely

> "You passed the test" a voice whispered,
> carried on the wind.
> "your soul we pierced, your heart we heard,
> the dark you braved and won."



The maiden was there, a smile on her face
Softly landed Dragon on green grass beside her
Warm sunshine from clear sky them did embrace
And for a moment they both enthralled were.

Then maiden sadly lowered her head
"This was only a test that you passed
The hardest part of our mission is still ahead
Our mission, it could be the last."

"Alone in the darkness I was
Not a soul around me to hear
All the terrors of worlds I flew past
And now our mission I don't fear."


----------



## ely

This doesn't seem to go very well, hah... If we are in this so non-poetry mood then we could just drop the poem for a while. But just for a while. This poem is too beautiful and too long to be without an ending. We could just talk about something else for a while. So, what have you been up to this summer?  

Oh, and anyone who comes across this thread, you are very welcomed to join and continue our little (  ) poem. Most of the poem is here but the last 10 stanzas are on this page. So read it and join in if you want.  

But if you're also in a non-poetry mood then just come in and talk about whatever you want to talk about.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

(that sounds alrighty =) 

This may have been said already before, but perhaps we could start another thread where we ONLY post the poem-verses...?


----------



## ely

I think nobody minds if we make that new thread in "The Prancing Pony". How about that?


----------



## Deleted member 3778

yay! goody, who wouldn't mind moving it? I can start it if nobody wants to.


----------



## ely

OK, HERE it is!!!


----------



## reem

...Dear Lord we had a lot of time on our hands, didn't we?!   I never realized just how far we'd gone until now! *shakes head incredulously*
reem


----------



## ely

Well, I can continue the poem, but unfortunately I'm still out of ideas. So I'll just stall and describe things... or say something odd and abstract...


----------



## reem

Now that I've got a bit more free time on my hands, I'll try posting something to get it going again
reem


----------



## ely

That's good news!  

Ithilin has been also very nice and posted some bright new ideas...  

And I hoped that posting our precious poem to "The Prancing Pony" will attract others to continue it, so that I could sit back for a while and just read it...  Oh, well... I guess I'll go on describing things and adding weird things to it, until I have some bright ideas myself.


----------



## trolls' bane

This looks interesting. This is just general? I think I'll stay here.


----------



## ely

Yay! We got some fresh blood!  

*Welcome, trolls' bane!!!*

I hope you like it here! 

And if you're fond of poetry then you're more than welcome to continue our poem HERE. It would really need some new participants and new ideas. 

But if you're not in the mood for poetry, just hang out here and talk about whatever you feel like.


----------



## reem

Indeed Welcome to the Inn, TB How've you found the boards so far?
reem


----------



## Deleted member 3778

how nice of you to pop by trolls' bane, welcome =) don't hesitate to add anything you can think of to the poem! (just please don't start anything with mutant muffin-heads..that would be traumatizing)


----------



## Ronaldinho

Hi Dragon. Like what you've done with the cave.


----------



## ely

It's so quiet here...


----------



## Deleted member 3778

we should start talking..about something. Like how we don't talk anymore? or just continue the poem like before.


----------



## ely

Can we ditch the rhyme in our poem? It's getting kind of hard for me to write something sensible, interesting and also rhyming.


----------



## ely

People! And all the other creatures! Get back here! Please...


----------



## Deleted member 3778

Sorry..been busy with..stuff. Life can be so time-consuming >.<

Sooo, how's christmassyness with you guys, hm? Any special wishes? (I could really use a water canon...)


----------



## reem

*Walks in from long bathroom break*
Water cannon, eh? That could be fun Personally I'd like a new guitar. ...prefferably an accoustic, coz mine is starting to look pretty beat up

*Looks around*
Hmm...You know what? I think we should put up some Christmas decoration to liven this place up a bit. Bring in a new band, have a little shindig, get things moving again. Could invite a few friends from around the boards. It would be fun


----------



## ely

I don't know. It gets harder and harder to think out something I want for Christmas. I have everything I need: a warm nice home, loving parents, many siblings, relatively good health, my Tolkien books of course and some good friends. But I never reject any candles. Or books.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

*cANDLES!!!* lovelyness =) Good thinking...perhaps we can post an invitation - to invite people over at a certain time and date. Maybe sing carols. Or make up our own! Or just talk...


----------



## reem

ely said:


> But I never reject any candles. Or books.


Hear hear! But make those 'scented' candles and books

As to the festivities, when would you like to start?


----------



## ely

I bought a lot of candles today. Now my Christmas presents shopping is done.  Oh, candles are the best, me thinks. They're nice and they're also practical, you can just look at them and then you can burn them and THEN look at them. Candle-light is so pretty.


----------



## reem

Lol You just reminded me of when I first moved here (here being the U.A.E) and I gave a few of my friends scented candles for presents 'Bemused' is the word that I would use to describe their faces! heh! Aparently candles are considered as things you'd buy when shopping for toilet paper and light bulbs  No class I tell you, no class *shakes head*.


----------



## ely

It snowed.  I hate snow if I have to go out there because it makes roads so slippery and dangerous and it tooks me forever to get from one place to another alive and well; besides, it's also cold. But now that I'm on my holidays and don't have to go outside, it's a pretty sight. It's nice to have snow on Christmas, otherwise it's kind of sad and grey.   

*I'm dreaming of a white Christmas 
Just like the ones I used to know 
Where the treetops glisten and children listen 
To hear sleigh bells in the snow

I'm dreaming of a white Christmas 
With every Christmas card I write 
May your days be merry and bright 
And may all your Christmases be white*


----------



## reem

*Applaud*
Nicely said
But I must beg to differ! Snow freezes your toes and fingers, gets in your boots and wets your socks, and burns your muscles with the effort of walking through it. But let us not forget: with snow comes ice...and slippery incidents...I know from experience, painful to both to my person and my pride *grimace*
Otherwise, 'tis pretty to look at if you're bundled at home and sipping hot cocoa


----------



## ely

Hot cocoa rocks!  

Another thing I remembered with all the talk about snow and cold, it might be quite amusing. Or maybe not.  

When it's cold here outside then the heat is turned up (we have central heating, so it's not turned up by us) and it's quite warm inside. But when it's not so cold outside, some five or ten degrees Celsius, the heat is turned down because it's warmer outside. And then comes the wind. If it blows from south, I can't sleep because my nose is freezing and the temperature of my room goes down to 16...17 degrees Celsius. I try to sleep under four blankets but it's still cold.  But if it were colder outside we would be warmer inside because that's how it's done. Kind of ironic. 

Fortunately it's not like this now, but... Grrr! I hate this stupid cold country.

~*~*~*~*~

OK, back to happier things.  What kind of candles do you like best?


----------



## reem

Heh Trust me, I know what you mean! Which is why I'm very grateful that we moved to a warmer climate

Candles: Must be scented! Otherwise they're useless There's this one that I bought a few months ago that smells really good, I think it was Green Tea or something like that. I love the way the scent mingles with the burnt wax smell when you finally put it out. 
I prefer my candles to be thin, because I hate it when you get a fat one and the wick only melts the middle part and then you end up with extra candle wax that you can't do anything with. But I've recently discovered how to make my own wicks and will be melting the candle leftovers (which are aplenty, stuffed in every nook and cranny in my desk drawers ) and reuse them! Tada! Free candles!
What about you?


----------



## ely

I like those that aren't scented, too. I love these semi-transparent gel ones a lot, they have little bubbles in them and are very cute. I once saw a candle painted as the Earth, I liked that a lot. Then I like candles with interesting shapes and colour patterns. I guess I like pretty much all candles. Except maybe those shape like some animal because it feels sad to burn them, but again, they're beautiful to look at. My Mom has this little farm-house that you can put a tea-candle into and then it looks so beautiful with light-filled windows.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

You think it's sad to burn an animal, but burning the world is just fine and dandy? ^.^ Kidding. (Animals are much nicer than alot of people, anyway.)

Speaking of candles - you should see the beautiful "snow lights" around here at night! Little Igloo-type housies with candles inside =)


----------



## ely

Ithilin said:


> You think it's sad to burn an animal, but burning the world is just fine and dandy? ^.^ Kidding. (Animals are much nicer than alot of people, anyway.)


Well, it feels kind of less... sad. For some reason.  Maybe you can take it as symbolizing a new beginning or such. 
On the other hand, sometimes you do get so angry at the world...    



> Speaking of candles - you should see the beautiful "snow lights" around here at night! Little Igloo-type housies with candles inside =)


Ooh! I can imagine it being amazingly pretty.


----------



## Deleted member 3778

It is! We also made an ice-castle, about knee-highth, and then put candles inside. Looks especially neat with little "glass" windows, made out of thin sheets of ice =)


----------



## reem

That's sounds beautiful Any pictures? 
Merry Christmas you two


----------



## ely

*Merry Christmas, reem and Ithilin, and everybody else who happens to come here!*      





> It is! We also made an ice-castle, about knee-highth, and then put candles inside. Looks especially neat with little "glass" windows, made out of thin sheets of ice =)


Ooh! More pretty stuff!


----------



## Deleted member 3778

ThankeE!! *jOY* ^.^ "God Jul!" to you all! (.."Merry Christmas" in Norwegian =) 

(And yes, it is pretty, but our camera managed to get itsself broken >.< Perhaps a kindly neighbour, with a heart warmed by holiday spirit, would lend me theirs...?)


----------



## ely

I guess now it's time to get ready to wave the year bye-bye. I think it was a good year. For me, not for the world. But for me (selfish, aren't I?  ) it was better than the last, that's for sure!  

Anyway, I remember a joke about it. When asked on New Year's Eve about the ending year (how good was it), the answer was: "It was quite an average year - better than the last one, but worst than the coming."  

But I hope the new year will be better. Mostly for me, of course.  (See how selfish I am?  )

Nah, I hope it will be a good year for you, too.


----------



## ely

Hey people! What have you been up lately? Any news? Any ideas? And if you happen to be in the creative mood, then we happen to have an unfinished poem here.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Hello......just decided to drop in and have a visit if you don't mind. I'm kinda in the process of finishing my homework, but I couldn't resist. Well, this is my first time dropping by here. I'm a hobbit, if you haven't figured that out yet. 
Well, just came in to say hi, and to look around the place of course.
Smiles! 
Hobbit-queen


----------



## ely

Hello Hobbit-queen and welcome! Don't just visit, stay and have a drink and talk a little. Everybody seems so busy these days. But you have to relax once in a while. 

Do you like writing poetry, Hobbit-queen? Just a question. You're not obliged to do anything. Just stay here and have fun.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Yes, I am a poet. My teachers treat my work like gold. They say it's pretty special stuff. I'm also an artist. I sketch LotR characters, and do a fantastic job if I say so myself. Well, it's pretty nice here. I might stay. What do you serve here? Well, if it is alright for me to ask....could I have a rootbeer float. We can talk about poetry in the mean time.


----------



## ely

Wow! You're really talented then.  I write for my own pleasure and I don't think I'm that good at it. Sometimes I really love my poems, and sometimes I don't like them that much. 

Rootbeer float? Sure we have it. I think. *disappears for a moment but comes back soon and places the requested drink in front of Hobbit-queen.* Here you are!  

Anyway, I wish I could draw, too.

We started this poem some time ago and now it's really long but not finished and we have run out of ideas. *sigh* If you are interested, you can take a look at it, maybe even add something. 

My poems usually don't rhyme. I think that rhyme has to come naturally and if you need to work really hard on it then better leave it out. I consider it more important how the poem sounds.  And how it makes you feel.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Well, I added a bit to that poem.....it's kind of dismal but it works. Did it in about ten minutes. I really like it, it's pretty cool. I'll probably add on to it every once in a while when I have time. Gotta go!


----------



## Theta Wrensong

*walks in to the D Inn with cloak covering face* "Good Evening" *takes cloak off to reveal an elvish looking human or human looking elf (whichever suits your fancy)half-breed* "I would greatly appreciate a double caramel macchiato, if it's not too much trouble."


----------



## ely

*rushes to greet the newcomer*

"Welcome, welcome to our inn. This is the place to sit down and rest after a tiring journey or just relax and have a drink. One double caramel macchiato coming right away."

*rushes to the kitchen-like-place and after a moment comes back with a big delicious-looking caramel macchiato*

"Here you are! Enjoy! Anything else you'd like?"


----------



## Theta Wrensong

"Thank You. You are very kind." *sits down on a comfy looking rock and sips on macchiato* *Cloak falls away to reveal ranger-style clothing. She has a strange looking symbol tattoed on her wrist*


----------



## Lord Sauron

*walks in slowly looking around at the inn* Hello everyone i am lord saroun dark lord of mordor and owner of the Christian cup. which everyone is welcomed to come visit. I came by just to meet some people and get some non acholic wine. If that is to much


----------



## ely

*goes to the new visitor*

Dark Lord Sauron Owner of the Christian cup? I never thought I'd hear something like this.  But, as they say, the world is full of surprises. *smiles*

Non-alcholic wine? Sure we have it. We have everything. It's a large cave, you see. 

Now, would you like red or white? Or perhaps blue? I _think_ it's not poisonous.*laughs*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

I think.....the man would have the red wine. I know him well enough. Me and the Dark Lord.......well, we are partners in crime......we can see eachother's thoughts....read eachother's minds.... 

Okay, I'm crazy! We are accustomed to eachother's strange ways, even though he will not admit it. Mmwha,ha,haaa,heh,heh,heh,haaaaaaaa!  I followed the Dark Lord here on my trusty black pony. The black riders wouldn't take him.....I wonder why....? Nice place, I've been here before. I'm a drifter....yeah. Who is that.....in the corner?  Please don't tell me "Strider" because this isn't Bree, and we aren't in the Prancing Pony. Curious....very curious..... That tattoo is unlike any I've ever seen. Hmmm...


----------



## ely

No need to get suspicious. Just rest and relax. And even if there is something more to that *thoughtful pause* then we'll deal with it when time comes. And no, she is not Strider. Not _that_ Strider anyway.

Red wine it is. Non-alcoholic, I remember. *Brings Dark Lord Sauron a glass of red wine.* If you don't like it, don't blame me. 

*Goes back to Hobbit-queen* Read each other's minds, heh? Glad you don't read mine. *Shivers.* Would you like anything yourself?


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Hmmm....lets see, what would a mind-reading hobbit want? Ah! I'll have a glass of your finest ginger ale and a lovely seed cake, if it isn't too much trouble of course. I'm a drifter around here..... I walk alone. Hmmm...that reminds me of a song. I will not sing, for I have not the gift. I'd as Pippin to sing Boulevard of Broken Dreams but he is busy serving the Gondorian Army! He's really got a voice. Wonder if he's ever sang a Greenday song? Ah well.


----------



## Lord Sauron

Well she was right about the read wine. But i she cann't read my mknd all the time


----------



## ely

That's the best way, isn't it? Sometimes you really need someone who can understand you and know what you're thinking, but some thoughts are better kept secret.  

*Brings Hobbit-queen a big glass of ginger ale and a seed cake.* Bon appetit! 
A lonely drifter, eh? Who walks alone but follows Dark Lord Sauron.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

The Dark Lord could always use a little service (which includes advice, death threats, and plenty of dicipline....heh..). I walk alone.....but it always helps to have a little company.


----------



## ely

You're probably right. Death threats? Do you mean you threathen him with death or you threathen others with death instead of him? 

Discipline... hmm... you're the person, I suppose, who tells him that he's doing something really stupid when he's doing something really stupid? It's always good to have someone like that around.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

The Dark Lord doesn't always make the correct decisions. There are still flaws in his mighty plan to rule Middle Earth. He still thinks he can get Frodo and the Ring....I've told him that hobbits are tricky little critters, you can never know what one will do next.


----------



## ely

Yes, you would know it since you're a hobbit yourself. I don't think the Ring was ever such a good idea - it's small and easily lost. Anyway, does the Dark Lord listen to you when you point out his mistakes?


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Not at first....he gets a little defensive of his plans. Then I explain what he is doing wrong and what he can do better. He listens but I don't think he wholy believes me. Lord Sauron is a really cool guy. I think he knows what he's talking about.....but he could always use a little push every now and then. Well, could I have a tall glass of milk and some cookies? I would really appreciate it. Oh my! My song's on! Gotta go!


----------



## Gilthoniel

*walks in, complete with weapons*

*people stare*

*Are you new here?, they ask*

*orders Jack Daniels*

*why yes i am, he replies*


----------



## ely

Oh my! Another new customer! There hasn't been so much action here for a long time. This is good!  The more the merrier.

*Rushes to the new visitor*

Welcome, welcome to our inn. Sit down and rest, I'll bring you your drink right away!

*Goes to fetch the drink*

A Jack Daniels... now where is that bottle?

*Looks around, then sees the right bottle*

Here it is!

*Takes a glass and fills it from the bottle, then takes the glass to the newcomer*

Enjoy! And if you want anything else, don't fear to ask! *smiles*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Greetings.....It's nice to see fresh faces here. 

*brings out her guitar and softly plays in the corner*


----------



## ely

That's nice...

*sits down and listens to the music, letting her mind wander... *


----------



## Gilthoniel

Wat song fellow guitarist? How about Boulevard of Broken Dreams, if u do requests?

*Makes polite conversation with Hobbit Queen*
*Begs forgiveness for temporarily forgetting her name*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Boulevard of Broken Dreams? ABSOLUTELY! It's one of my personal favorites.....as you can tell..... 

I walk a lonely road, the only road that I have ever known. Don't know where it goes, but I'm the only one and I walk alone......

*her fingers go wild on her guitar*


----------



## Gilthoniel

I dunno if u noticed but i used to have most of the lyrics for that as mey siggy, then i read the 'Signature lengths' thread, and i changed it to this, which i believe id still just over the limit

*knocks back J/D*

*asks about room and board*


----------



## ely

*Wakes from her thoughts*

Sure. You can stay here as long as you want. 

*Looks around*

Does anybody want anything?


----------



## Hammersmith

*Enters quietly, takes a seat by the fire. Looks confusedly at an air conditioning unit thrumming away cheerfully in a corner and edges away from it.*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Hmmm.....what could a hobbit want? A draught of your coldest cave water.....if it isn't too much trouble. Cave water has a certain taste that well water doesn't. 

*looks over at Hammersmith who is cautiously eyeing the air conditioner*


----------



## Hammersmith

Ah, hullo there, Madam Hobbit. There appears to be some sort of vortex spewing frost from the ice-giant lairs of the north into this dwelling; otherwise I would judge it a well place indeed to spend time. Is the barkeep here actually a dragon?


----------



## ely

*comes to Hammersmith and Hobbit-queen*

Oh yes, she is a dragon. But she isn't here right now and I'm taking care of this place until she returns. 

*Brings Hobbit-queen a glass of ice-cold cave water*

Here you go, we have plenty of it in case you want some more.


----------



## Hammersmith

Good grief...well, we all have to be proud of our ancestry. I'll have a beer if that's alright. My currency is good and the hobbit here will doubtless affirm that I am no rabble rouser.

(Weakly) A dragon...oh dear...


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Dragons.....curious creatures. I've heard stories. Bilbo told of a dragon and a mountain of gold found at the heart of the Lonely Mountain. I thought the old man was bluffing at first. Then with all the strange things happening around Hobbiton, I began to realize even the most insane ideas could be possible. I've never met a dragon, but without a doubt I would love to meet one! 
This cave water is superb! I feel like more cave food. Hmmmm....what is there to eat in a cave......MUSHROOMS! If it is possible, could I have a plate of mushrooms and a few fried bat's wings please? I've never tasted bat and am quite curious of what one would taste like.


----------



## Hammersmith

Stories? Oh, no, dragons are real enough. In fact in the bad old days they were some of the most auspicious foes and brought in great prestige for successful adventurers. Er...is it true that dragons have long memories?


----------



## Gilthoniel

*subtley jaunters over to Hammersmith, and Hobbit-Queen*

Soz but i couldn't help overhear your convesation, i was intrigued, I know quite a lot about Dragons, and yes it is true that dragons have long memories, your common garden variety has a memory of over 300 years. (not saying that dragons are common or anything like that!)
*stares angrily at A/C vent disturbing hair*


----------



## Gilthoniel

I walk a lonely road, the only road that I have ever known. Don't know where it goes, but I'm the only one and I walk alone......

Sorry but i believe it is 'Don't know where it goes, but it's home to me, and i walk alone', could be wrong but that's how me and my band, The Random Rangers, sing it.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Yeah, you're right. Had a bit of memory loss there for a minute. Don't really know what I was thinkin'. I had a long day and probably wasn't thinking clearly. It could've been that devil of an air conditioner blocking my brain waves.....dunno what got into me.... Well, I'm pretty hungry.....and still waiting for my hot, fresh bat wings. 

*begins to whistle impatiently and stares at the stalagtites hanging on the bat covered celing* *drool....*


----------



## ely

*wakes from her thoughs*

Oh my! I'm so sorry. I just let my mind wander for a moment, and then... I'm really sorry! You'll get your mushrooms and bat wings in a second. 

*rushes out*

*moments pass*

*rushes in*

I guess it took a little more than one second. Here's your mushrooms and bat wings. They're fresh, don't you worry. And eat as much as you want! 

And don't blame the air conditioning for everything. You don't know what it would be in this cave without it. Neither do I because it's kind of stuck here 

Dragons... yes, I suppose that some of them were a pain in the neck, but others were really nice. Like the dragon who's inn it is. She was really sweet. Took good care of her customers. And everybody behaved because if they didn't... well, you don't want to anger a dragon, do you? Even if she's really nice. Even nice people get angry sometimes, but dragon's anger... can be a little bigger. But that didn't happen much. She was in good mood most of the time.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*shoves a handfull of mushrooms and bat wings in her salivating mouth*

MMmmmmmmmmm....thats good. Food....a hobbit's best friend. Well, thank you good friend. This is wonderful. 

Its good to know that this dragon doesn't get mad that often. I've never actually met one in person, but this one sounds nice.


----------



## Hammersmith

N...no, I suppose if dragons have such long memories, I had better have never met a dragon either. Still, this is a most agreeable place. I shall have to come again. I have business in the neighbourhood that will take me to Lord Sauron's tavern, but I shall return.


----------



## ely

Good bye, my friend. May thy paths be green and the breeze on thy back and may it be that thou will find thy way back here one fine day.


----------



## Hammersmith

Farewell kind host. May peace be upon this house - cave - and all who dwell herein.


----------



## Theta Wrensong

*I'm still here.*

OOC: Sorry about that ... been w/o a computer for a little while.. It caught a cold or somthing. "

*looks around at the new faces* Whisperes to herself, "Must ahve been a delicious concoction to have not noticed what's going on around here." *sighs*

"Could I have something different? A Pint of ale and perhaps something tasty to eat?" She asks no one in particular (but aimed towards the current barkeep)


----------



## Gilthoniel

Someone new? Suilaid. Elen síla lumenn' omentielvo. Pedich Edhellen?
Always good to know that other people like a drink every now and again.
Make your self at home, (again?), i'm sure that when the barmaid hs woken from her stupor, we shall be able to get something to drink.


----------



## ely

*Returns from the doorway she has been standing and watching Hammersmith go.*

A pint of ale for you, lady, and may I suggest you some tasty bat wings?  

And what would you like to drink, Gilthoniel?


----------



## Hobbit-queen

I guess the bat wings have become a popular item on the menu.  (they were fabulous)
Too bad Hammersmith isn't a hobbit. We can be at two places at one time. It's pretty extrordinary.


----------



## Hammersmith

*Walks back in*

My horse got a flat. I guess I'll have to wait for the RAC. Any chance of a beer while I'm waiting? And perhaps some of those fried potato-looking things that the hobbit's eating?


----------



## Gilthoniel

Im gelir ceni ad lín,

I think the RAC are pretty good round here, don't worry.
I'll have a big glass of Entwater please, I need to put some growth into my bones.


----------



## ely

Can't keep away from here, can you? *smiles to Hammersmith*

Of course you can have your beer and some of those fried potato-looking things which are actually bat wings.

*Brings Hammersmith beer and fried bat wings* Here you are! Enjoy! 

Big glass of Entwater coming right away.

*Places the drink in front of Gilthoniel* Hope you and your bones like it.


----------



## Gilthoniel

Thank you, 

*Drinks, and visibly grows several inches.*

Could I perhaps have some Beans on Lembas, if there are any? It is hard work, ranging.

does anyone no how to get to Dol Amroth from here?


----------



## Hammersmith

Why thank you. *Looks tentatively at the "bat wings", then devours ravenously*


----------



## ely

*brings Gilthoniel lembas and beans*

You're leaving already?

*turns to Hammersmith*

Tastes good?


----------



## Hammersmith

Yes, thank you. So, tell me of this place. Why would a *checks behind him, lowers voice* dragon open an inn in a cave?


----------



## ely

Well, a house would be too small for her! *laughs*

I suppose she lived in this cave but got a little lonely. So she decided to have a inn, so people would come and visit it and then she wouldn't be alone. 

You can get pretty lonely when people fear you... that's sad actually... not all dragons are bad but people tend to be afraid of all of them... it's hard to find friends in such situation.


----------



## Gilthoniel

Not yet, I was simply wondering,as I cannot spend my entire, half-mortal life here, and Dol Amroth would be my chosen destination, we i do leave.

*Gorges himself on food*

mmm, v nice


----------



## ely

I suppose not.

*thinks*

I haven't got out much lately. But I'm sure someone can point you to the right direction.

Meanwhile, anything else you'd like?


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*licks the last crumbs from her fingers*

Fantabulous! The bat wings are exquisite....as everything is here! Hmm....wish I could help you out bro, but hobbits don't get out much. We enjoy staying home and tending to our garden. Maybe Hammersmith could tell ya, he seems like the traveling type.


----------



## Hammersmith

*Perks up after chasing the bat wings suspiciously around the plate*

Dol Amroth? Hm...I have never travelled there myself, but my companion on the last road claimed to have lived there. I did not believe him; he proved untrustworthy in more ways than one. He will not tell you his tales, but before he died he did swear by the gods that it lay south of here. Dangerous lands down south, and I can testify to that. Used to be dragon territory. I slew my first serp....but that's not important. If I were you I'd find company if you are set on travelling that way.
Still...all I can tell you for sure is that it isn't east. Oh, no indeed. Not east. And if it's a civilised sort of place (and I've heard tell it is) then it won't be north. Sorry I couldn't be more help, friend.
Oh, and...Ely, was your name? My thanks for the - uh - wings. Could I impose on the hospitality here for another beer?


----------



## ely

Of course.  

*Brings Hammersmith a beer*

You seem to have travelled a lot. Then you must have some interesting stories of your adventures to share with us. I'd love to hear one. Or two. Or three. Or ten. Or more.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: a really big inn in a really big cave (I'm a dragon, ok?)for anyone and everyone!*

*e.Blackstar wakes up from where she's been sleeping in the corner* (ooc:heh, I forgot for the last 25 pages that I'd posted in here.  )

'Nother root beer, please. And some toast, if you will.


----------



## ely

Right away!

*brings her root beer and toast*

So, what did you dream about?


----------



## e.Blackstar

"This really weird little hairy person who had magic gold ring."


----------



## ely

Hmm, that does sound strange. But that's the thing about dreams, they are unreal.  

*looks around*

Is everybody comfortable? Anyone want anything?


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Oh, Oh! Me! 

Hmmmm.....do you have some mushrooms? I'm pretty hungry. Mushrooms..... they remind me of the cool spring mornings that I spent in the Shire, searching for the delicious treats growing near old logs and decaying leaves. I haven't been back to the Shire for some time now. I'm a bit curious and like to venture off from the well trodden paths.......it must be the Took in me.


----------



## e.Blackstar

It must be, Hobbit-queen


----------



## Gilthoniel

(akes up from what can only be desribed as either a very long sleep or a very short coma)

I'll have One Entdraught, One Miruvor, One Ale please.

When is last orders here?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hi Gilthoniel!

So, Hammersmith, when's that tale a'comin'?


----------



## Hammersmith

Scawgruntahemwhat?
So sorry, must have nodded off. Well, I could tell you the terrible and violent history of the troublesome imps who persisted on waking up the weary traveller in the Dragon Inn, but I'm sure you know how that one turns out  

If there's to be a tale, then new drinks, all round!

This is a true tale, and one that befell me - oh, several years ago now, it must be. I was on the road to the old and cruel kingdom in the land of Cee, following the Spice Road east. Not two crusts did I have to rub together, but you didn't ask for a tale about an old wayfarer's misfortunes, did you? Or perhaps you did.

Anyhow, it is of little import, but it was on this road that I met my faithless companion, aye, him as I told you of. He told me that he had been a slave, a story that his clipped ear upheld. Before that he was a hunter, or so he said, and I offered him what he could offer me; companionship on the road. We hunted together awhiles, moving too slow for the merchants that we followed.

Out that way the towns and villages are scarce. The game is scrawny and lean, and missing an inn by the darkness may be the difference between life and death. Mind, the people can be none too friendly. My companion told me that they were of the Easterling descent...Tarhtarra he named them. When we came upon a village I would tell tales and sing for them, my companion would aid them about their tasks, be it herding their starving cattle or hauling dry and splitting timber to build up their shameless hovels.

Where was I? Yes, that's right. Like I said, Easterlings these Tarhtarra were, though pleasant and honest, hardworking folk. It was in a small village - maybe forty feet from end to end, skins draped over stick frames circled by a hedge of dead thorn trees to keep away the wolves and bandits - that we came upon our great adventure that you youngsters clamour to hear, calling me away from my sleep and beer.

We arrived with a team of hunters that we had met on the road. In their halting tongue, horribly mangled and accented, they told us not to travel on to the next village. Too far, they said. The wolves would have our bones, they said. Well, we were just pleased to have an invitation from them, though looking back I wish we would have pressed on. Maybe we would have perished, maybe not. Maybe it would have been better. I sang them a song that night, not my own. A story of Ancient Troas, if my memory serves me correctly. They were polite, and they fed us the best of their sparse larder. I helped them about their hunt the following two or three days, I and my companion. The game was poor, and I doubt if we helped enough to balance our stay.

Nonetheless, they would not hear of us leaving. Not until the Solstice, for we were then but a few nights from Midwinter's Eve. Daring no slight upon their hospitality, we agreed. On the Solstice night, we followed them up from the village with the menfolk and the boys that had seen their tenth summer. A motley array it must have seemed, but they marched with the utmost solemnity, to a cave in the hillside, wherein they lit fires and stood with their backs to the inner chambers. We shivered and offered each other glances - it was colder in the east than here - and they did not shift until the moon had set. At that time, the sky which had been overcast parted, and the stars shone through upon the sun browned, thick veined skin of those strange sad people. They cried and raised their hands, and the cry was echoed from the distant village where their women waited.

My companion was unimpressed, but then I pointed and he saw what had frozen me in awe and fear. Across the vale we could see a grey column of men, six thousands at least. Their helms were crested and they seemed to be arrayed like the Romulean hordes that our grandfathers sing about. As they steadily tramped east, a horseman rode up. Both I and my companion made the sign against evil behind our backs, but he showed us little interest. Instead he planted his spear firmly by the village chieftain's side and fled on the tail of the ghastly army. It was a fiercly ornamented weapon, with a pommel designed not unlike a wingless bird, though so corroded with age and use as to prove almost unrecognisable.

What? No, you may laugh. It was an awe inspiring night, though we scarce though it such as we rubbed stiffness from our legs and trudged grumpily in the footsteps of the village's suddenly aloof and unfriendly people. We left the next day, on Midwinter, and never again have I desired the east. Oh, we saw Cee, and it was marvellous. But on returning I made sure to seek out an easier route in the south. Someday I may tell you of it, but now my throat is dry and my tongue is sore from appeasing you tale hungry young ruffians. Another beer would soothe it wonderfully.


----------



## ely

*brings everybody their drinks*

That was a story indeed and worth risking with your grumpiness for being woke up.  But here's your beer, traveller. Perhaps some day we will hear another story from you. 

Yes, it's nice to hear such stories in the warm and cozy inn but to be there when they take place is something completely else.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: a really big inn in a really big cave (I'm a dragon, ok?)for anyone and everyone!*



Hammersmith said:


> Well, I could tell you the terrible and violent history of the troublesome imps who persisted on waking up the weary traveller in the Dragon Inn, but I'm sure you know how that one turns out



Oh yes. The troublesome imps cleaned the weary traveller's clock (since he is, after all, weary) and bought a round of drinks for all the other customers after the traveller was dragged off to his room bleeding and in pain.


----------



## ely

*looks around dreamily and makes herself a cup of green tea*


----------



## e.Blackstar

*smiles at ely* So, how are you?


----------



## ely

*looks up*

Oh, I'm fine. And you?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Fine, fine. What think you of this marvelous establishment?


----------



## ely

Nice to hear that!  

You mean this inn? Since I am pretty much running it these days, my opinion could be just a little biased.  But I think you agree it's a nice place to relax, have a drink and chat a little.


----------

